# North Alabama GTG #4: April 16th, 2011.



## ErinH

Well, almost a year to the date of the last GTG I had, I'm having another! 
Been wanting to do this for a while but with the addition of a little one, I was unable to do anything last fall. But, I'm back!... and ready for another blast with some friends. So, let's get this party started!!!


This one will be on Saturday, April 16th at my house. Date is firm. It will not change. I'm traveling the rest of the month and this is the only chance I'll have to host one of these before Summer hits us. Hopefully everyone who wants to make it will be able to. I'm posting this up early so folks can make sure they're off work if they want to come out.

Anyone who wants to come out to talk and hang out with fellow car audio enthusiasts are more than welcome! 

To those of you who missed the previous ones, here’s some more info:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...th-alabama-bbq-headcount-supplies-thread.html
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...th-alabama-bbq-headcount-supplies-thread.html


*Where:* 
Decatur, Al 35603. 
*E-mail or PM me for directions.* My email is: [email protected].
NOTE: If you have ATT or Verizon, you likely won't get a lick of service within a 1/4 mile of my house. So, keep this in mind. I've had people get lost and not been able to call and ultimately having to drive around a bit until they got service to call me for further directions. 

Decatur is approximately 1 hour from Birmingham, 2 hours from Nashville, and 3 hours from Atlanta. 


*When:*
April 16th, 2010. 
10 am - Whenever
Most folks from out of town get here early and stay late. The locals get here a bit after noon. You're welcome to stay as late as you'd like.



*Hotel Info:*
If anyone is coming from out of town and wants to get a room, I can suggest the following hotels. *I recommend booking in advance if you can, just in case.* Decatur is a hot spot for baseball and softball tournaments in the spring. If there just happens to be one going on that weekend your odds of getting a room are VERY slim. I mean VERY slim. 
Most of these are decent. Microtell is cheap. 
Many hotels within 5 miles of my house... they are all right in a row practically. Chris has stayed at a couple of these and he might have something to say about them. 
Expedia Results:
Cheap Hotel Rates - Discount Hotel Reservation - Discount Hotel Rooms | Expedia.com

Hotels:
La Quinta Inn Decatur, Alabama Hotels
Best Western River City Hotel, Decatur Alabama
Microtel Inns & Suites | Decatur Alabama Hotel | Decatur, AL 35601 | Near Fitness Center, Colonial Mall - 0.0 Miles & Ingalls Harbor - 1 Mile​


*Food:*
Likely going to be ordering Pizzas and taking donations for simplicity. I'd love to do bbq again, but it's just a lot of work for my wife and she won't be able to setup this year like she has the past few times.
I may ask others to bring drinks and snacks. Otherwise, feel free to grab lunch or whatever you'd like on your way in. I won't be offended. 


*Items you might want to bring:*

If anyone has a pop-up canopy for shade please bring it, and please let me know here if you can. 
Don’t forget to bring a lawnchair. 
Any gear you would like to bring to either sell, test, demo, or whatever… do it. Amps, drivers, gear you want to test, etc, etc. Whatever.
I'll have a computer in the garage for people to use in case they need access to paypal, etc.
Bring your laptops with your RTA setup stuff. If you have any questions about that stuff, we can show you rather quickly and easily how to get your gear up and running. If you have any questions about buying some gear to get it up and running, check out Jorge’s $100 RTA thread here:http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-tutorials/38290-how-make-your-rta-100-dlls.html
If you can think of anything you _might_ need, go ahead and bring it with you. 
Bring your camera and take pictures so we can share the fun!

*GTG For Sale/WTB/Trades Thread Link Here*

I’ll have some sort of little ‘tip’ jar out if you’d like to help me offset food costs. I appreciate folks donating in the past. It really helped me set off my costs quite a bit. 


*My contact info:*
If anyone needs to get a hold of me and doesn't have my cell phone number E-MAIL ME at hardisj at gmail(dot)com and I'll email you right back with my number. 


*Signup:*
Put your name below if you plan to attend. Feel free to bring guests (family, friends, etc). All are welcome. We'll get a _final_ tally the week before as it's certain some people will have to back out at the end... such is life. But, let's try to get an idea of who's going to make it.



*Edit:
Updated List as of 04/09:*
1) Erin - bikinpunk
2) Mark - Audible Physics
3) Ashley - ashman5
4) Chris - Hillbilly
5) Blake - Scionboxrox
6) Jason - papacueball
7) Scott - Alpinem
8) John - Pionjek
9) Chuck White - StereoLuver
10) Kirk - AcuraTLSQ
11) Paul - PaulD
12) Jason - ImJustJason
13) Al - BigAl
14) Lee - pyropoptart
15) (?) - strakele
16) Jack - JacksonP
17) John W - SynrG
18) Nick - Nar93da
19) Scott - peg legs
20) Jason B - bertholemey (driving all the way down from NC!)
21) Fletcher - cobalt232
22) Jim - iroc2nv
23) ??? - ocblaze
24) Ryan - slade1274 (strong maybe)
25) Ben - Honda (maybe)
26) Steve McIntyre - customtronic (maybe)
27) Charles - sssnake (not confirmed, but he lives close enough to drag here)
28) ??? - Forson (maybe)
29) Cruzer - Scotty


----------



## chefhow

1. Erin
2. Howard aka chefhow

Ill make the drive down


----------



## ErinH

Sweet, man! Looking forward to hanging out with you again.


----------



## Cobalt232

Going to be in the middle of a shutdown at work,  If I can get away I will be there.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

1. Erin
2. Howard aka chefhow
3. Mark aka H-Audio Inc.

I will be there even if I'm back in Miami, I will make the drive up and/or over. Will have a ride for you guys to listen to this time.


----------



## ErinH

Good deal, Mark. It's been a while since you've had a system up and running.


----------



## iroc2nv

I hope to be there.


----------



## ErinH

Good, Jim. Its been too long. Look forward to seeing you again.


----------



## bertholomey

I have wantin' to come to one of these, and I hope this will be the one. Lot's of variables, but hopefully it will work out.


----------



## ErinH

I hope you are able to as well. 
I just put my name on the blacklist at work for this weekend to make certain I wouldn't be traveling during the week of this. I gotta clean up the dang garage before this!


----------



## ashman5

4.Ashley

i'll bring a pop canopy and a small portable table and chairs


----------



## nar93da

I should be able to make it out that way. I'll let you know in a few weeks. Sounds like it should be a good time.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'll be attending the g2g down in the Lousiana swamp two weeks prior to this but what the hell, see y'all there! As for motels, the Microtel is the cheapest but the beds leave a lot to be desired. I woke up about as tired as I was when I fell asleep. La Quinta is a lot better but the beds are still iffy. Mebbe I just like my pillow top with pillow cover too much
5. Hillbilly


----------



## ashman5

bring a flash drive just in case


----------



## ErinH

nar93da said:


> I should be able to make it out that way. I'll let you know in a few weeks. Sounds like it should be a good time.


Always a great time. I hope you can make it out.



Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'll be attending the g2g down in the Lousiana swamp two weeks prior to this but what the hell, see y'all there! As for motels, the Microtel is the cheapest but the beds leave a lot to be desired. I woke up about as tired as I was when I fell asleep. La Quinta is a lot better but the beds are still iffy. Mebbe I just like my pillow top with pillow cover too much
> 5. Hillbilly


ahhh, I forgot about Jason's GTG in La. Wouldn't have been able to move mine around anyway, due to my traveling. Glad you can make it out.



ashman5 said:


> bring a flash drive just in case


yea, so we can pirate movies!


----------



## scionboxrox

Count me in!! It will be a great relaxing time from school.


----------



## ErinH

YES! Dude... been too long. See you there.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Funny thing is I can probably find your house now without any directions even though I still have them in my truck from the first one lol.


----------



## papacueball

I'll do my best to make it. Depends how wornout/broke I am. :laugh:

1. Erin
2. Howard aka chefhow
3. Mark aka H-Audio Inc.
4. Ashley
5. Hillbilly
6. Blake - Scionboxrox
7. Jason - papacueball


----------



## The Drake

Would really like to make this, might end up working out cause the following week is Easter break for the seminary  Just depends on when we are going to do our spring meet over here.


----------



## slade1274

Count me as a definite maybe 

We are looking at vacation timing that month as well as some possible job changes for the wife that can affect my particular geography and the logistics involved in getting to your place.


----------



## ErinH

^ you going to call me the morning of and say you can't make it? I'm used to it by now. 

on a serious note... where you think you might be moving to?


Drake, I hope you can make it out. Maybe you NC guys can get a room and split the costs?...


----------



## slade1274

bikinpunk said:


> on a serious note... where you think you might be moving to?


Potentially an hour from you favorite place on earth.:surprised:


----------



## ErinH

you sunuva....


----------



## chefhow

slade1274 said:


> Potentially an hour from you favorite place on earth.:surprised:


I'm sorry...


----------



## slade1274

chefhow said:


> I'm sorry...


How's York this time of year?


----------



## chefhow

slade1274 said:


> How's York this time of year?


Having spent the better part of my life in that swamp, it's better than anywhere within that state, especially the center of it... Who doesn't love 20 and snowing?


----------



## ErinH

fwiw, I'd rather live where Ryan is talking about. But, I'm biased.


----------



## KP

Erin,

Is that your brother doing the Nation Wide Insurance commercials? If you had one of his phones it could be you dude!


----------



## ErinH

"re-routing"


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

turn left NOW!

GPS units are great at telling you to turn down roads that aren't even there. Down in the Funroe area of Lousiana where Papacueball lives is the worst lol. Don't trust it unless you wanna end up smashing through a baracade or into the woods:laugh:


----------



## pionkej

I'm planning on coming down and hoping my car will be done and tuned by then. 

I know you said donations are accepted, so how much do you need from each person to cover their share? $10? $20? I'll bring something either way, but I see it as you providing the location for the GTG and coordinating the food, it doesn't mean you should have to pay for it too.


----------



## ErinH

I don't ever ask for anything specifically. just what you can afford to give. Of course, if you want to slip me a $100 bill, I won't complain. LOL! 
But, in all seriousness, just whatever you want to. I don't keep up with it. 


I hope you can make it down. I may even see you before then if I hit a show up in TN.


----------



## pionkej

Yeah, I was planning on going to the Lebanon one on 2/13 if I could at least get something going stereo wise, but now the wife and I are going to celebrate V-day on Sunday. I do plan on making the one in march, and heading to your GTG in April of course. 

As far as tuning gear goes, I know you already have this stuff, but I'll bring up a laptop and my rta/mic and wt3 if andybody wants to use it.


----------



## ErinH

yea, man, bring whatever you can or want to. the more, the better. especially if people want to use the RTA gear.


----------



## alpinem

count me in.


----------



## honda

i in as of now


----------



## ErinH

alpinem said:


> count me in.





honda said:


> i in as of now


Good deal. 
I've sent a few emails and PMs to others, so hopefully we'll get some people outside of this thread to attend as well. I've got them down for maybes right now.
So here's the most recent list. Still a bunch of maybes, but that's just the nature of these things. Hopefully everyone can make it out.


1. Erin - bikinpunk
2. Howard - chefhow
3. Mark - H-Audio Inc.
4. Ashley - ashman5
5. Chris - Hillbilly 
6. Blake - Scionboxrox
7. Ryan - slade1274 (maybe)
8. Jason - papacueball 
9. Ben - Honda (maybe)
10. Scott - Alpinem
11. John - Pionjek
12. Steve Cook - audioxinc (maybe; waiting to hear back)
13. Steve McIntyre - customtronic (maybe)
14. Kirk - AcuraTLSQ (maybe)
15. Jason - bertholemey (maybe)
16. Drake (I assume your name is Drake? ) - theDrake (maybe)
17. Paul - PaulD
18. Jason - ImJustJason (maybe)
19. Al - BigAl


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

That's a big list already. Hope all can make it out.


----------



## ErinH

Yea, but there are a lot of maybes there, too. Plus, there's going to be a few people who don't make it the day of for whatever reason. The past 2 times we've had about 20-25 people. I'm hoping we'll probably hit the same number.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Your g2g's have always had a good percentage of people actually showing. I'll be sure and bring the cold weather gear considering your track record with major cold fronts


----------



## SSSnake

Well if you are accepting "maybes" put me down as a maybe.


----------



## ErinH

dammit, Charles!... alright, NO MORE MAYBES!


----------



## MaXaZoR

Put me in!!








MAYBE...


----------



## ErinH

I know you're not coming down, Josh. I ain't _that _gullible.


----------



## MaXaZoR

I would...if you were 500 miles closer. I don't even know what your running anymore...


----------



## nar93da

Count me in now Erin!


----------



## ErinH

Will do. What's your name? I'll add you to the list. 
Also, how far is your drive?


----------



## nar93da

Name is Nick.

The drive will be around 3 hours, not bad. I'll just leave in the morning and drive back in the evening. Hopefully I'll have a few updates by then!


----------



## ErinH

Sweet! Well, I'm looking forward to meeting you, man. Should be a great time. I enjoy putting these things on as much as people enjoy coming.


----------



## dwaynecherokee

I'll be there if I'm in town. I won't have any cables either ;-)


----------



## ErinH

... some dang cables! .


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bikinpunk said:


> ... some dang cables! .


There's gotta be a funny story somewhere in here


----------



## ErinH

The short version is Curtis owes me some rca's. 

Bump waaaaay too far in advance.


----------



## SSSnake

Did I see Scott's name on the attendee list? Does this mean we get a chance to see the elusive Rivi? 

I really do want to see this car. Too many body shop pics to not be curious about this one.


----------



## ErinH

he actually drove it to The Vinny last year. Maybe he's close....

he said he's coming, though.


----------



## sq civic

Remember this is Scott "I will finish my car in five years" Selvidge.


----------



## alpinem

Now that's just wrong



no matter how right it is :worried:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

alpinem said:


> Now that's just wrong
> 
> 
> 
> no matter how right it is :worried:


So is it ready to rock or will it be a few more years?


----------



## alpinem

Its only been one year........ish


----------



## ErinH

^ I hope you don't teach your children that math.


----------



## stereo_luver

Is this for real? I want an address so I can keep an eye on this. I have a cousin HIGH up in the FBI and I'm sure he can see the blades of grass growing in your yard from one of the satellites they have floating around up there.

If I do come, which I will by putting in for time off, I will arrive with a fresh install with absolutely NO tuning what so ever so we can see just what we can get out of this crap I'm installing......LOL.

I have a BRAND new P99 on the way, a set of XR6's and XR3's, sub/ subs to be determined and enclosures to be fabbed / built and a set of amps that I have yet to be dead set on as of this writing. I have some Aura RPM Stage 2's I want to give a try from Mark. I heard some neg feedback from someone about this line but Mark assures me they will perform to my liking. But if the Caddy XLR sells I may go to Sinfoni with some of the profits if we don't sink the money into the retirement fund. If Patrick would build me a set of straight up amps with gains ONLY I'd give that a shot. But he said he tried this before and isn't in a rush to do it again. I'm so confused and hate this addiction. But you can keep you 12 step programs.


DON'T CALL ME!

Chuck


----------



## dwaynecherokee

bikinpunk said:


> The short version is Curtis owes me some rca's.


soon?


----------



## ErinH

stereo_luver said:


> Is this for real?


It _was_, but since you're coming, it's no longer for real. 



On a serious note, bring it, dude. We'll have plenty of ears here to help you get your truck dialed in and some of the guys are familiar with the headunit. If Jason Bertholemey makes it from NC, he can help you as my patience with that dang headunit was crippled when I tried to do some things in his car. LOL!

Since I know Mark won't have his car finished by then, maybe he can hitch a ride with you. (poke, poke, Mark. )


----------



## stereo_luver

Mark is always welcome to ride with me. He's only 1:15 - 1:30 south of me and I'd go get him if he wanted to make the trip. I think he knows that.

Maybe Howard could swing by there on his way.....LOL

Chuck


----------



## Cruzer

bikinpunk, add me to the list, i will without a doubt be there.
Scotty(cruzer)

luckily im off work that weekend, i was so scared i wasnt going to be 
hope the list is long, i im in need of hearing good SQ setups!
hopefully ill have mine redone by then, but probably wont, starting next month have to do new hu, components, and sub.


----------



## ErinH

stereo_luver said:


> Mark is always welcome to ride with me. He's only 1:15 - 1:30 south of me and I'd go get him if he wanted to make the trip. I think he knows that.
> 
> Maybe Howard could swing by there on his way.....LOL
> 
> Chuck


What's an hour and a half between friends? 



Cruzer said:


> bikinpunk, add me to the list, i will without a doubt be there.
> Scotty(cruzer)
> 
> luckily im off work that weekend, i was so scared i wasnt going to be
> hope the list is long, i im in need of hearing good SQ setups!
> hopefully ill have mine redone by then, but probably wont, starting next month have to do new hu, components, and sub.


Sounds good, man. I look forward to meeting you.

Hopefully we have a good turnout. If even half the people who said they're coming show up, it'll be good.


----------



## stereo_luver

Its an hour and a half! And its actually shorter since I know the secret entrance without having to take the dirt road detour to the Mark cave. The Caped Crusader of Audio!

Chuck


----------



## Cruzer

bikinpunk said:


> What's an hour and a half between friends?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, man. I look forward to meeting you.
> 
> Hopefully we have a good turnout. If even half the people who said they're coming show up, it'll be good.


Sounds good. How many people have said they are at least a maybe?


----------



## ErinH

I put the list in this thread somewhere....
I guess we're close to 20 total now, counting the "maybe"s.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Good thing you have a long driveway! You planned that for these occasions didn't ya


----------



## ErinH

The next house will certainly be planned with it in mind. You think I'm kidding.... 

Luckily we live at the end of the street. Lol


----------



## slade1274

Don't forget the Helipad out back that doubles as a field most days


----------



## ErinH

For real. That dang guy still touches down back there sometimes.

Of course, we joke about it, but remember the first GTG I had where the pilot flew up to HSV just so he could come to the GTG?... crap, maybe I need to pave an airstrip while I'm at it. lol.


----------



## Cruzer

Now I'm excited and can't wait... Yet it's 2 more months


----------



## stereo_luver

What does the Mrs think of all the tents out back and in the living room? I can only guess what the neighbors think of the tents and Port-o-John in the front yard.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH

As long as you clean up your mess, she's cool with it. However, I feel sorry for anyone sleeping in the back yard... there's dog poop everywhere and I wont have time to clean it up before the GTG. 





On unrelated news, I recently purchased the dayton omnimic setup. I'm really eager to use it in some people's cars... especially to try out the reverb function (maybe we can find the hot spots for resonance). I'm looking for it to be my RTA replacement and then some, so the GTG will give me a good chance to use it in multiple situations. 
I got a chance to fire it up last Friday and it looks pretty dang sweet. I can get resolution down to 1/96 octave. FTW!


----------



## helosquid

bikinpunk said:


> For real. That dang guy still touches down back there sometimes.
> 
> Of course, we joke about it, but remember the first GTG I had where the pilot flew up to HSV just so he could come to the GTG?... crap, maybe I need to pave an airstrip while I'm at it. lol.


I am checking the calendar now to make sure I can bring the Jetta up this time. Everything is in, but waiting on an MS-8. No helicopter this time... 

Dave


----------



## ErinH

Lol! I didn't want to name names. . 
How have you been, btw? Long time, no see. 

Hope you can make it out. If you have to fly in, maybe someone local can pick you up.


----------



## KP

bikinpunk said:


> As long as you clean up your mess, she's cool with it. However, I feel sorry for anyone sleeping in the back yard... there's dog poop everywhere and I wont have time to clean it up before the GTG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On unrelated news, I recently purchased the dayton omnimic setup. I'm really eager to use it in some people's cars... especially to try out the reverb function (maybe we can find the hot spots for resonance). I'm looking for it to be my RTA replacement and then some, so the GTG will give me a good chance to use it in multiple situations.
> I got a chance to fire it up last Friday and it looks pretty dang sweet. I can get resolution down to 1/96 octave. FTW!


How is this thing working out? Would like to tinker with it before dropping the coinage. Will give you a buzz when my new toys are in.


----------



## ErinH

I've already sold my behringer mic if that tells you anything. 

I've only toyed with it, but I'm pretty enthusiastic about it. Has a lot of great features. I plan to give a full run through this weekend. I'm especially interested in the reverb stuff. 
Ultimately, I'd like to start testing drivers for the site. I mean, after all, I _did_ go through the trouble of building a scaled IEC baffle.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Wow, 1/96 octave would drive me batty trying to pull off the impossible unjagged flat curveOf course if they made a 300 band peq...


----------



## ErinH

^ yea, TBH, I don't know what good 1/96 is going to do but it's cool they have it. 
I rarely use anything above 1/12 and that's only when finding specific problem spots. 

like I said earlier, I'm more interested in trying out some of the RT60 reverberation tests...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm definately a firm believer in trusting your ears even though my hearing is iffy at best from a lifetime of really loud noises:thumbsup:I think that unexpected musket shot did my right ear in permanentlyMy buddy puts enough powder in to drop a deer at like 200 yards or more


----------



## ErinH

I've got a BB in my head.


----------



## strakele

Barring something ridiculous coming up in school, I'll be there with my girlfriend. So there's 2 more for the list.


----------



## stereo_luver

I'm starting to think this is really going to happen?

Chuck


----------



## Cruzer

It better lol


----------



## BigAl205

I should be able to make it.



_...if_ I can figure out where Erin lives


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bikinpunk said:


> I've got a BB in my head.


So does my cousin and he's crazy too:hat:


----------



## ErinH

BigAl205 said:


> I should be able to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> _...if_ I can figure out where Erin lives


you'll never know!


----------



## PaulD

it may take me 2 months to finish what I need to do, as slow as I move. But I will be there withaver I have, I wouldn't call it SQ.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I need the motivation to finish up what I'm doing with my rig. Sounds good but I know it will sound better afterwards or at least play a lot lower. Ever see a response graph for a sealed kappa perfect 10?Their replacements are MUCH better in all aspects and literally only need about half the box both sealed and ported


----------



## ChaunB3400

Hmm Im not a pure sq guy, but I only live about 20-30min away...I wanna come


----------



## ashman5

What about a GTG "For Sale/Trade/WTB" thread?


----------



## ErinH

ChaunB3400 said:


> Hmm Im not a pure sq guy, but I only live about 20-30min away...I wanna come


Come on out. 



ashman5 said:


> What about a GTG "For Sale/Trade/WTB" thread?


Sure, man. That's fine with me. If you'd like to start it yourself, you can. Or you can add it to this thread and I'll consolidate it all. Whatever you want.


----------



## pionkej

I just put up some Morel Piccolos, if they haven't moved by then, I'll bring them down. I'll also probably have some JBL GTi400's and Alpine SPX-13pro's if I keep the midrange I'm currently building around (JBL GTi500).

Lastly, if anybody is interested and I can fit it, I have probably a car (maybe two) worth of MLV sitting around. It is heavy though, so I won't be bringing it unless I have a pretty solid commitment to buy. I can get actual lengths too if parties are interested.


----------



## Cruzer

pionkej said:


> Lastly, if anybody is interested and I can fit it, I have probably a car (maybe two) worth of MLV sitting around. It is heavy though, so I won't be bringing it unless I have a pretty solid commitment to buy. I can get actual lengths too if parties are interested.


did u get it from sound deadner showdown, or is it from somewhere else?

@chaun u should come, if u dont like it or its boring, dont have to stay long.
do u have an spl setup or just not a super sq setup?


----------



## pionkej

Cruzer said:


> did u get it from sound deadner showdown, or is it from somewhere else?


No, it came from a dealer on e-bay. I actually posted about it at one point on here. I'm not looking to make a ton on it. I paid around $120 for it plus probably $20 in gas driving to get it. If I have half a roll left, I'd let it go for $60. If two people wanted to split it, $30 each.

I got a great deal on it. I'm not really looking to make money off anybody, but I can just tuck it away somewhere so I'm not really looking to give it away either.

BTW, I found the thread: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...vanced/63467-mass-loaded-vinyl-mlv-cheap.html


----------



## stereo_luver

I could prob use the MLV.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH

Jason bought the same MLV from the same place, I believe. He said he likes it.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

With Ashley's idea on the swapmeet kinda deal I have some stuff that I'll bring IF someone shows some interest in them on here. 

Pair of Infinity Kappa Perfect 10.4d in d4 coils...$120 if I hand them to you in person.
Pair of newer style re10's in d4 coils...$50 if I hand them to you in person.

Both pairs of subs sound wonderful but in a sealed alignment you need cabin gain working in your favor or you could always port. I simply don't have the room to port.


----------



## ErinH

I finally got a chance to take some measurements with the Dayton Omnimic software and, although I can't quite really comment on the more technical aspects due to limited time, I will say that I really like this software. It's incredibly easy to use. I'm really digging the bass decay and distortion features.
I am having a bit of trouble with the averaging of plots... it's not quite as intuitive as I had hoped, but it's not terrible.

I can REALLY see this taking things to the next level with our car audio measurements. The ease of use for this setup and the features it has are great. I'm especially interested in how I could take a non tuned car and use this software to take it to a whole new level. Again, I don't expect it to replace my ears, but there are some things that we just cannot pick out like measurement software can. The distortion and bass decay along with reverb plots are new levels of excitement for me. I'm really looking forward to my next GTG and getting to put this in some cars. 

Anyway, here we go...

Driver's seat response (averaged over 3 spaces within 8" inches on the same plane):









Driver's seat response, single measurement, with distortion plots from 2nd through 5th (the top response is the standard FR). 
Typically, one takes distortion plots by putting the mic directly to the driver being tested, but I wanted to see if I could get distortion plots for the whole system from the listener's seat. I'm pretty happy to see such low distortion values in the midrange. I'm curious why the distortion drops off like a rock for the tweeters' range. Not sure if that's very accurate, but maybe it is. 
VPelectricity had a good point about the subs' distortion and our inability to often hear that range, so it's possible the results are indeed correct. He makes a valid point there.











Driver's seat bass decay. Actually coincides with what I hear, due to cabin gain. pretty sweet to see it in graph form.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Wow Erin, can I turn you loose on my truck? You'll have free reign over everything!


----------



## ErinH

just wanted to bump this for a bit of exposure.


----------



## Cruzer

gas prices gonna ruin this trip for me, but im still coming

look forward to hearing everyones stuff


----------



## ErinH

Gas prices are ruining my drive to work. Still gotta go though. Lol.


----------



## Cruzer

lol ya but i gotta drive 2 hours, 122 miles =/


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Cruzer said:


> lol ya but i gotta drive 2 hours, 122 miles =/


BAH I'm 350 miles from Erin and 450 miles from Sams house in Lousiana but still going. Just sayin:laugh:I am cancelling a fishing trip in Southern Bama with someone I know that we had planned the day after the BIKINIQUE at Erins. Have a feeling I'm also about to get hit with some medical bills. Had an alergic reaction to bactrim (for an abcess in my face) and it almost made my heart stop and made my skin turn fire engine red from head to toe. Also might be scalpel time for my face if an injection doesn't shrink the mass down. THANK GOD I got treatment when I did or I would probably be in a funeral home right now instead of typing this depressing post. Anyway, see y'all in about 6 weeks


----------



## Cruzer

geeze, hope u get better man.

btw do u have those FI X sealed or ported? they got any SQ to them or they just ur average loud subs?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm back to my old stubborn self as far as how I feel. And the prednazone that's keeping this thing from going to my brain has me feeling looser than cream corn. Gonna suck when I get off of it. Seeing the dermatologist tomorrow so that will likely be the end of it. Now I know why my papa smuggled the stuff in from Mexico back in the late 80's-early 90's.

These Fi subs are sealed and are 100% sq. You wouldn't think they would be but are. With enough power they can be loud too. 400rms gets mine loud enough for musical purposes but still think I'll at some point double up on power to rattle the pavement from time to time. For ported they model out nicely in as little as .6 tuned to 35hz and ALMOST did go ported. The enclosures would have been too tight of a fit and feared I'd get chuffing with a 3" port 27" long with 2 90* bends in it for each sub. I have one downfired behind each front seat and can be easily removed for back seat passengers. Not having the underseat storage got old quick with the underseat box.


----------



## ErinH

just an FYI, I should have my test baffle and maybe even the klippel by then. if so, everyone who comes out can get an idea of my test rig and methods. Maybe we can even test a driver or two. 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1242134-post31.html


----------



## Cruzer

im surprised they are impressive as far as SQ goes. they have nothing in the design to lower distortion or have a nice bl curve. look forward to hearing them though!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Erin, I'm going to be building a 4th order bandpass box for one of my re10's since it models out so pretty in winisd. Would you be able to test it to see how accurate the program is at predicting curves in more off the wall (for us) alignments? Supposedly in the box I have designed for it it's near flat from 20-60 with about a 2db dip in the middle. This will be for the home.

Cruzer, the designer of the Fi subs is one of the best in the business. He's never disapointed me in my encounters and ownership of his products and they were handbuilt with care in Vegas. The same thing can be said about the old IDQ subs not being anything special in design for sq but look at how many trophy winning sq installs ran AND STILL RUN them. As far as build quality the Fi X makes the IDQ look cheap. To be honest with you I'll take a sub from Scott Attwell sp? over Dan Wiggins any day of the week. Hope I don't start a ****storm because that's just my honest opinion on my preferences and my dislike of the XBL2 motor. Just doesn't sound right to me. Edit: I know Wiggins doesn't belong in this post but just mentioned his name because his motor was a breakthrough when it came out for low distortion subwoofers.


----------



## Cruzer

perhaps u like the sound of distortion of the non flat bl curve(70% of distortion can be prevented with that from what i have read) and no other measures for sq over something like the xbl2 with a flat bl curve, plus every other thing they could squeeze all into one to enhance sq

wouldnt be the first time ive read about people disliking the sound of xbl2 or other low distortion drivers. lots of people say they sound dry and lifeless. from what ive read thats the definition of people missing the sound of distortion

oh and i know FI makes a great product, ive heard some, and ive owned 1. other than sq, i couldnt find a flaw with the build or quality or output


----------



## ErinH

when you say measure it, how do you mean? an impedance sweep or fr? 
Either way, I can do it. Just need to have an idea of what you'll want me to do. 
Either way, the impedance curve would be easiest and would be the most telling. All it is is a measurement of the resistance curve, and I'm sure you know what those mean by now. If not, it's pretty straightforward and we can talk about it when you get here.
Just think: resistance at x frequency, over a band of frequencies = impedance plot.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Just a frequency response in open air but yeah impedence would help to...or a lot. Just getting back into the game after a several month hiatus if you wanna call it that and ready to step out of my comfort zone.

Cruzer-I built my rig to have impact and realizm. And don't judge a book by its cover. We all know where that leads us. This isn't my first rodeo


----------



## Cruzer

Hillbilly SQ said:


> And don't judge a book by its cover. We all know where that leads us. This isn't my first rodeo


what do u mean?

im not judging u or FI, im just basing it off my experiences from where i have owned and listened to FI subs.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Cruzer said:


> what do u mean?
> 
> im not judging u or FI, im just basing it off my experiences from where i have owned and listened to FI subs.


taking this to private message


----------



## SSSnake

> To be honest with you I'll take a sub from Scott Attwell sp? over Dan Wiggins any day of the week. Hope I don't start a ****storm because that's just my honest opinion on my preferences and my dislike of the XBL2 motor. Just doesn't sound right to me.


Ask Scott what sub he designed/built has the best SQ. It should begin with Ava and end with lanche (at least it did 2-3) yrs ago. IMO - While there was a lot to like about those subs they weren't my favorite. But they were XBL^2 and at least in Scott's mind very SQ.

Scott is a great guy and Fi does make excellent subs. I just felt that when you began discussing XBL^2 SQ vs the current Fi lineup you might be surprised.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Hillbilly SQ said:


> BAH I'm 350 miles from Erin and 450 miles from Sams house in Lousiana but still going. Just sayin:laugh:I am cancelling a fishing trip in Southern Bama with someone I know that we had planned the day after the BIKINIQUE at Erins. Have a feeling I'm also about to get hit with some medical bills. Had an alergic reaction to bactrim (for an abcess in my face) and it almost made my heart stop and made my skin turn fire engine red from head to toe. Also might be scalpel time for my face if an injection doesn't shrink the mass down. THANK GOD I got treatment when I did or I would probably be in a funeral home right now instead of typing this depressing post. Anyway, see y'all in about 6 weeks



hmmm, try this on for size. I more then likely will be driving from Miami, lets try 853 miles one-way and a Heavy A** V8 sports Sedan with a 20.6 gallon tank that I can only fill with Premium fuel. 


Great measurements Erin.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Audible Physics said:


> hmmm, try this on for size. I more then likely will be driving from Miami, lets try 853 miles one-way and a Heavy A** V8 sports Sedan with a 20.6 gallon tank that I can only fill with Premium fuel.
> 
> 
> Great measurements Erin.


That was your Cutless I was drooling over?

If you come we might have to take up donations for fuel costs.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

SSSnake said:


> Ask Scott what sub he designed/built has the best SQ. It should begin with Ava and end with lanche (at least it did 2-3) yrs ago. IMO - While there was a lot to like about those subs they weren't my favorite. But they were XBL^2 and at least in Scott's mind very SQ.
> 
> Scott is a great guy and Fi does make excellent subs. I just felt that when you began discussing XBL^2 SQ vs the current Fi lineup you might be surprised.


I've heard a few different xbl^2 subs but never the Avalanche. The one thing I've noticed over the years is I seem to prefer a little grunt in my lowend but not too much. Guess that's why I don't like super low distortion drivers and why I like a little warmth added to my highs. Also didn't care for my Dayton ho10 or Diyma 12Bottom line is only time will tell if I hit the sub setup right this time and whether or not I'll still have the same giddy feeling a year from now like I do with my X-Soul2 set over a year after first installing. I still grin ear to ear when the "frankenzuki" makes them purr:jester:


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Hillbilly SQ said:


> That was your Cutless I was drooling over?
> 
> If you come we might have to take up donations for fuel costs.


The Cutless was my oldest son car, she runs nice and the exhaust note is even nicer. 

I will be driving my Lexus SC400 up.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Cool Mark. Got a system that luxury sled?


----------



## ErinH

Mark's gonna pull up with spinners on. and a horse trailer. LOL!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bikinpunk said:


> Mark's gonna pull up with spinners on. and a horse trailer. LOL!


Oh free horseback rides?:laugh:

I can't decide if I wanna get a room or make a hotshot back afterwards. Gas prices are making me wanna chance it...but I hate driving while tired. Anyone wanna split a room? I promise I won't try to make kittens


----------



## jacksonp

I'll make the drive up, be good to put some faces to some names.


----------



## ErinH

Sounds good, man. I seE you're in Bama... Where at? Didn't you previuosly live in MS? 

Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## jacksonp

Worked there very briefly, never lived there. Tuscaloosa for about 4 years, now in montgomery.


----------



## ErinH

bumparoo! (yea, that's right... I just said that)


----------



## Cruzer

im excited for this. just got my pioneer 800 prs installed and i have no idea what im doing with it lmao


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Cruzer said:


> im excited for this. just got my pioneer 800 prs installed and i have no idea what im doing with it lmao


Did you ground the chassis of the unit in with your main ground? If not you better do it ASAP. I'll get you straightened out on the tune. Might take me about half an hour but I can get you pretty close with just my ears and some noise tracks. Also, seal the holes up in your doors. That will make the biggest difference on midbass.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Have a couple new beasts in my posession. Soundstream DTR1.1700d and a 2011 Ram with the HEMI. This HEMI on 3.93 gears doesn't seem to burning any more gas than my weaksauce 4.7 on 3.55 gears my 09 had. And the sexy beast pulls like a freight train. Spends most of its time running on 4 cylinders:laugh:


----------



## Cruzer

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Did you ground the chassis of the unit in with your main ground? If not you better do it ASAP. I'll get you straightened out on the tune. Might take me about half an hour but I can get you pretty close with just my ears and some noise tracks. Also, seal the holes up in your doors. That will make the biggest difference on midbass.


no, erin said ill be fine as long as i dont swap rcas.

ill get some mlv ordered up, but im pretty sure im still gonna need a better mid.

nice truck. i get 12mpg city in mine


----------



## ErinH

^ I wasn't discounting grounding the shields. I just didn't have time to explain it and knew you'd have better luck searching the topic (and there are pictures floating around in those threads regarding the pico fuse). 
It seems to be a common 'fix' that most people do in advance. If you can find the info Chris and I are talking about, and you have the time, it might not be a bad idea to go ahead and do it. 
Otherwise, just don't hot swap or even touch the rca shield to ground (ie: via rca disconnecting when the headunit is powered up) and you should be alright.


As far as MLV goes, Jason told me about this place, in Scottsboro which is only about 3 hours from you. Might be worth your time to drive down there and pick it up. Especially as cheap as it is. My buddy just picked up 70sqft from them for $50... but, we only live about an hour and a half away. 
Actually, here is the link:
ACOUSTIC SOUND PROOFING BARRIER GRAY REINFORCED (68SF) - eBay (item 110661466503 end time Mar-21-11 12:03:47 PDT)

IMO, that's the smartest route, economically.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Can't be too careful.


----------



## ErinH

oh, Chris, congrats on the new truck. gonna have a system installed in time?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bikinpunk said:


> oh, Chris, congrats on the new truck. gonna have a system installed in time?


All that's left to do is pull the seats, mount the amps, wire the amps, run power wire, and send the main wire through a firewall bushing that I'm waiting to show up. Head, Souls, x2's speakerwire, and deadener are already in so the hard part's done. It was nice not having to jig new adapters. This install is an exact carbon copy of my 09 Ram minus the mistakes I made on the other truck when learning how the internal workings flow. The goals are the same. Make it look factory and what can't look factory has to blend as good as possible.


----------



## Cruzer

bikinpunk said:


> ^ I wasn't discounting grounding the shields. I just didn't have time to explain it and knew you'd have better luck searching the topic (and there are pictures floating around in those threads regarding the pico fuse).
> It seems to be a common 'fix' that most people do in advance. If you can find the info Chris and I are talking about, and you have the time, it might not be a bad idea to go ahead and do it.
> Otherwise, just don't hot swap or even touch the rca shield to ground (ie: via rca disconnecting when the headunit is powered up) and you should be alright.
> 
> 
> As far as MLV goes, Jason told me about this place, in Scottsboro which is only about 3 hours from you. Might be worth your time to drive down there and pick it up. Especially as cheap as it is. My buddy just picked up 70sqft from them for $50... but, we only live about an hour and a half away.
> Actually, here is the link:
> ACOUSTIC SOUND PROOFING BARRIER GRAY REINFORCED (68SF) - eBay (item 110661466503 end time Mar-21-11 12:03:47 PDT)
> 
> IMO, that's the smartest route, economically.


ill look into it now that im off. i was working all weekend 12 hours shifts. bout all i can do is sleep eat work lol

sound deadener showdown will give me enough to do my doors for like $30 shipped. price of gas right now, driving 3 hours, it would easily cost me $120 to get the mlv and get back home and thats assuming it only costs $40 to fill up, which it will be more as it always has been even before the gas spike


----------



## ErinH

18 sqft for 30 shipped? That's a prety good price. 
Get that stuff done ASAP!


----------



## Cruzer

oop my bad $40

1 36"X54" sheet MLV @ 26.00 = $26.00
Shipping: 13.12
Total: $39.12


----------



## pionkej

bikinpunk said:


> As far as MLV goes, Jason told me about this place, in Scottsboro which is only about 3 hours from you. Might be worth your time to drive down there and pick it up. Especially as cheap as it is. My buddy just picked up 70sqft from them for $50... but, we only live about an hour and a half away.
> Actually, here is the link:
> ACOUSTIC SOUND PROOFING BARRIER GRAY REINFORCED (68SF) - eBay (item 110661466503 end time Mar-21-11 12:03:47 PDT)
> 
> IMO, that's the smartest route, economically.


That is the stuff I mentioned driving down and getting earlier in the thread, it works great for the money. I got it when gas was cheaper though.



Cruzer said:


> ill look into it now that im off. i was working all weekend 12 hours shifts. bout all i can do is sleep eat work lol
> 
> sound deadener showdown will give me enough to do my doors for like $30 shipped. price of gas right now, driving 3 hours, it would easily cost me $120 to get the mlv and get back home and thats assuming it only costs $40 to fill up, which it will be more as it always has been even before the gas spike


I also still have a bunch left (can get a good idea tomorrow when it's dry by rolling it out in the driveway and measuring). If you want some, I'd be happy to sell it to ya for a fair price. You could even pick up that Sony ES sub and take me up on my "challenge".


----------



## Cruzer

pionkej said:


> That is the stuff I mentioned driving down and getting earlier in the thread, it works great for the money. I got it when gas was cheaper though.
> 
> 
> 
> I also still have a bunch left (can get a good idea tomorrow when it's dry by rolling it out in the driveway and measuring). If you want some, I'd be happy to sell it to ya for a fair price. You could even pick up that Sony ES sub and take me up on my "challenge".


guess it depends on price. i just need enough for the front doors. 

i dont need the sony sub, i have subs that can do everything the sony can do


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Sony ES sub? I heard those were damn good from back when Sony made some killer car audio equipment.


----------



## pionkej

Cruzer said:


> guess it depends on price. i just need enough for the front doors.
> 
> i dont need the sony sub, i have subs that can do everything the sony can do


#1. If you only need 3', I'll just give it to you.

#2. That is a bit presumptive. I can't say you're wrong since I don't know what all subs you have. You can't say you're right since we don't know what the T/S parameters are.



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Sony ES sub? I heard those were damn good from back when Sony made some killer car audio equipment.


Seems to be that way. I used it for a short while and was going to sell it with my 300zx but the guy wanted to pay me more to drop my Hertz sub in there. I have no use for it now, but it would probably only bring $50 or so on here. That isn't worth my time to deal with boxing, shipping, and paypal fees. I'll probably bring it down to the GTG though to see if anybody wants it.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

What size is this es sub?


----------



## Cruzer

pionkej said:


> #1. If you only need 3', I'll just give it to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be that way. I used it for a short while and was going to sell it with my 300zx but the guy wanted to pay me more to drop my Hertz sub in there. I have no use for it now, but it would probably only bring $50 or so on here. That isn't worth my time to deal with boxing, shipping, and paypal fees. I'll probably bring it down to the GTG though to see if anybody wants it.


not sure what i would do with more. would it be worthwhile and is it enough to do the whole cab?

good thinking on taking it to the GTG, im sure u can find someone that wants it. plus u wont spend money on shipping ugh


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Hey I might buy a few feet off ya for my doors and install it right there at Erins. I'll give you what it's worth. Need 10-12 sq ft. Maybe less, I measured when I had the panels off but forgot how much area was there.


----------



## pionkej

Hillbilly SQ said:


> What size is this es sub?


It's a 12". If you're interested, I'll pull the T/S with my WT3 when I get my laptop out to start tuning.



Cruzer said:


> not sure what i would do with more. would it be worthwhile and is it enough to do the whole cab?


Maybe I came into the conversation late, did you already order some MLV? I thought you were just pricing it from Don (who has great products BTW, I used his CLD) and if you were, I was saying I would just give you a 36x54 section. I do have enough to do an entire vehicle if you're interested, but I would have to sell a quantity that large.



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Hey I might buy a few feet off ya for my doors and install it right there at Erins. I'll give you what it's worth. Need 10-12 sq ft. Maybe less, I measured when I had the panels off but forgot how much area was there.


I was planning to bring it down with me and sell it for the price I got it for.


----------



## Cruzer

pionkej said:


> Maybe I came into the conversation late, did you already order some MLV? I thought you were just pricing it from Don (who has great products BTW, I used his CLD) and if you were, I was saying I would just give you a 36x54 section. I do have enough to do an entire vehicle if you're interested, but I would have to sell a quantity that large.


no i havent ordered it yet, that was me getting a quote. maybe we can meet up sometime(or at the GTG) and i can hear ur setup and i can give u a few bucks for enough to do my doors. only other spot that i would probably like to seal off is the back cab wall which is where any vibrations are coming from.

btw i love his cld tiles, already have those in the doors and on the back cab wall. do wonders!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I nearly needed stitches after using Dons cld tiles. Cut my calloused hands like soft butter. Like Second Skin better. Oh crap, did I say that out loud?


----------



## papacueball

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I nearly needed stitches after using Dons cld tiles. Cut my calloused hands like soft butter. Like Second Skin better. Oh crap, did I say that out loud?


YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG!!  Seriously, I've never (knock on wood) cut myself on CLD of any brand.

I got a reservation at La Quinta, BTW.


----------



## Cruzer

how did u cut urself? i was cutting them all up and everything and they arent sharp at all?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Cruzer said:


> how did u cut urself? i was cutting them all up and everything and they arent sharp at all?


Blindly placing a tile in my other truck and pulled my hand out with blood gushing out of it. Definately came from the tile. In defense of sds I was getting a little vicious with it because it wasn't going in like I wanted it to.


----------



## ErinH

papacueball said:


> I got a reservation at La Quinta, BTW.


brave man! 


j/k...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bikinpunk said:


> brave man!
> 
> 
> j/k...


I'll be right down the hall from papa more than likely. Any crime in that area? I know what you said about it and it still sounds like it's better than the best parts of Little Rock.


----------



## ErinH

nah, it's fine there.


----------



## papacueball

I would definitely reccommend that La Quinta to anyone that plans on getting a room. No complaints at all the from the two times we've stayed there. Decent rates, too. Probably less than 10 minutes from Bikini's house.


----------



## ErinH

definitely less than 10 minutes. about 5, really. it's pretty much on everyone's way, too. right off the beltline and within 5 minutes of any fast food/restaurant.


----------



## Cruzer

if ur right off the beltline why do people struggle to find ur house?


----------



## ErinH

_I'm_ not right off the beltline. The hotel is.


----------



## Cruzer

the hotel is right off the betline, and ur 5 mins from the hotel=u should be easy to find


----------



## ErinH

you'd think.

actually, i think. the problem is that most GPS units tell you to take a right when you should take a left. I've had at least 5 people call me because they're off in BFE somewhere thanks to their GPS...


----------



## pionkej

bikinpunk said:


> you'd think.
> 
> actually, i think. the problem is that most GPS units tell you to take a right when you should take a left. I've had at least 5 people call me because they're off in BFE somewhere thanks to their GPS...


Is mapquest accurate? My wife's phone has GPS that we love for short trips, but I still always print out a mapquest for the longer trips to be safe.

I started doing that after a ski trip a couple years ago. My brother told me he knew where it was...WRONG. No worries, he and my wife both have GPS...NO SIGNAL. Needless to say I wasn't happy and decided to always have a backup plan.


----------



## ErinH

Yep. I just checked it by putting my addy in there. It's got it just right. 

google maps has it kind of close.

it's easy to find as long as you know to take a LEFT at the fork (you'll know it when you see it). That's where people's GPS devices have failed them before; telling them to turn right instead.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I might not even have to look at my directions that I've had since the first trip. Kinda scary actually


----------



## Forsa

I think I can manage a 30 minute drive in my gas hog to come down and meet people & their rides. Depends on how much higher premium gets between now and then.


----------



## AccordUno

I'm going to throw my hat as a maybe as well. It's only a 2 hr drive for me.. but not sure if I'll have everything in this car I'm building.. Need to find a fused distro block and work on the front stage.. 

pionkej, I might be interested in the MLV, got a few places in the car I seriously use it and I'm in the 'Boro..


----------



## Cruzer

AccordUno said:


> I'm going to throw my hat as a maybe as well. It's only a 2 hr drive for me.. but not sure if I'll have everything in this car I'm building.. Need to find a fused distro block and work on the front stage..
> 
> pionkej, I might be interested in the MLV, got a few places in the car I seriously use it and I'm in the 'Boro..


I might have a fused distro block for u. It's knu konceptz and has a digital voltage readout. I need to buy their 3 way one. It has 1 input and 2 outs. I'm in Smyrna tn like 10 mins from boro


----------



## AccordUno

Cruzer said:


> I might have a fused distro block for u. It's knu konceptz and has a digital voltage readout. I need to buy their 3 way one. It has 1 input and 2 outs. I'm in Smyrna tn like 10 mins from boro


I really need the memphis one I posted a WTB thread for to go with the other two I have or I'm just going to have to buy all new ones.. Sucks to be running an odd number of electrical components..


----------



## pionkej

AccordUno said:


> I'm going to throw my hat as a maybe as well. It's only a 2 hr drive for me.. but not sure if I'll have everything in this car I'm building.. Need to find a fused distro block and work on the front stage..
> 
> pionkej, I might be interested in the MLV, got a few places in the car I seriously use it and I'm in the 'Boro..


You know how much you need? I'm checking on how much I have left tomorrow for Cruzer, glad to see if I have enough (I should). I'm asking $6 per foot (it is 54" wide). That is cheaper than most online stores, no shipping charges, no tax. I figured up how much I paid and divided it by how many feet came on the roll I got, so this is a "no profit" thing.

Also, if you and Cruzer make it, we could always ride in a convoy. If you want to go but your car isn't done (and my wife doesn't come down, which is doubtful), I have no problem if you want to ride with me (as long as you promise not to murder me  ). This offer is open to Cruzer as well. I plan on getting there early and staying most the day but not staying the night. IF my wife does come, you're both SOL, since she'll be "hanging with the boys" all day, I know a peaceful car ride together would be a must.


----------



## AccordUno

If my car is not done, then it's a No Go. Don't want to rush it as, unfortunately I must admit it, I'm going to be back in the SQ Comp Lanes this year, so I need to make sure it's done right. If it's done, I'll probably roll down there with my kid.


----------



## ErinH

you don't have to have a finished car. this meet is more about hanging out than trying to show off your fresh system. 
but, I do understand wanting to have something at least in there for the drive down. lol. 

Really, I do these meets for people to hang out, chat, and listen to other cars just as much as to get a chance to get feedback on their own. I've had dudes come out in rental cars just to chill. Always a good time.

Speaking of which... I need to start thinking about the foodage...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Speaking of systems not being complete and prettied up, Ryan wins the eternal trophy for being bound and determined to have at least a working system installed for the Bikinique even if it means having amps not secured, dash pods that were wet with resin less than 24 hours ago, and absolutely no tune. To everyone that's thinking about backing out of this because of an incomplete or total lack of system, there's no excuse


----------



## ErinH

Note to everyone:
I should have my speaker testing baffle up in about 2-3 weeks. Just in time for the GTG. 

If anyone has any drivers they'd like to test feel free to bring them with you. However, I will ask that you try to go ahead and make a square cut out of about 11.5x11.5" (you can have some excess; we can flush cut it if needed) and mount the driver IN THE CENTER of that square you bring. If you have the means, go ahead and flush mount it. 

IOW, if you can have it ready, where all I have to do is drop the baffle insert into my large baffle, and mount the driver, then it will only take a couple minutes to do the test. I don't think I'll have time to cut any baffles that day as I'm sure we'll all be too busy. 


Additionally, I should have the klippel by then, but the previous user of it still has some cables and Ant can't get a hold of him to get them back and that's causing the hold up. Otherwise, it would be in my hands as early as next week.



If you have any questions or need clarification, feel free to ask.


----------



## AccordUno

Okay, getting closer to being done with my car, need to finish my kicks, wire up speakers and verify my front stage and then call it a day.. Here's a little teaser


----------



## SynRG

Bikinpunk: Lord willing and the creek don't rise, I plan to come to the GTG. PM me; I'd like to help you out with some of the cost...


----------



## ErinH

Will do. Hope you can make it!

As far as helping the cause, I'll just leave out a tip jar, so to speak. Just chip in what you can. Or, if you'd rather not, that's fine (just watch for spit on your food). lol... j/k... j/k....

Speaking of food, how does everyone feel about pizza this go 'round? Quite honestly, my wife isn't going to be able to set up for all of us like she had in the past due to the little one. My mom may even be coming over just to help watch the baby part of the day. I need it to be S-I-M-P-L-E, and keep in mind that neither of us can exactly just leave to get stuff. I'm all for suggestions, though. I've shied away from having people bring food in the past simply because it was more troublesome for me to keep up with, but I may ease off that 'ban' this year, depending on the feedback. 




Just as an fyi on my test baffle project, I'm about ready to start testing. Got the baffle built and will be assembling this week.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-old-ways-wanting-your-input.html#post1262559



bikinpunk said:


> alright. The baffle and side wing are now cut and ready to be stood up. The baffle clocks in at a total of 64.5x81" (dang near 10" IEC dimensions), with wing included.
> To help against baffle diffraction, I rounded over the edges all the way around, except for the bottom.
> 
> The back of the baffle has a 4x3' baffle attached with a 14.5" circle cut out, which leaves enough room at the edges to attach the 11.5" x 11.5"baffle inserts to.
> 
> The pictures below are of the room the baffle will be in, and the baffle laying on the ground. A scan speak 7" revelator and CD are shown for size reference.
> 
> This sucker clocks in at approximately 140 lbs, according to my scale. It was a total PITA to get upstairs. Thank god I have it broken up in two sections.
> Mad props to my wife who let me work on this all dang day, helped me flip this thing over 3 different times to work on it, and helped me carry it upstairs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

WOW good thing you have a really big room to house that thing. 

And yeah pizza sounds good. That's gonna be a helluva haul as many people that's showing up. Hope with the tip jar you can at least break even on that.


----------



## nar93da

I'll probably make a couple baffles for a few drivers to test out. I was thinking of bringing my L3SE and I was interested in testing out the Beta's currently in my car. The cutout hole for the L3 is 2.9" and the Beta's are 5.79. I'm sure they would be usable on some other drivers instead of people bringing a ton of baffles. 

Erin, you have a PM on the way.


----------



## ErinH

I'm perfectly OK with that. I'd personally love to see those drivers. If time permits, we'll throw them up on a baffle.

If there's anyway you can go ahead and flush mount them in the center of the 11.5.x11.5" baffle and chamfer the rear, that would be great. Then all I'll have to do is flush trim the edges of your baffle insert to match mine and we're off! 


I got your donation. Thanks a ton!


----------



## ErinH

Updated List:

1. Erin - bikinpunk
2. Howard - chefhow
3. Mark - H-Audio Inc.
4. Ashley - ashman5
5. Chris - Hillbilly
6. Blake - Scionboxrox
7. Ryan - slade1274 (maybe)
8. Jason - papacueball
9. Ben - Honda (maybe)
10. Scott - Alpinem
11. John - Pionjek
12. Chuck White - StereoLuver
13. Steve McIntyre - customtronic (maybe)
14. Kirk - AcuraTLSQ (you freakin' better!)
15. Can't make it
16. Can't make it
17. Paul - PaulD
18. Jason - ImJustJason (maybe)
19. Al - BigAl 
20. Lee - pyropoptart
21. (?) - strakele
22. some loser
23. Charles - sssnake (not confirmed, but he lives close enough to drag here)
24. Mark Brooks - Audible Physics 
25. Jack - JacksonP (I assume Jackson is your first name... please correct me if I'm wrong)
26. ??? - Forson (depends on gas!)
27. John W - SynrG
28. Nick - Nar93da
29. Scott - peg legs (maybe)
30. ??? - ocblaze (maybe)

There's quite a few 'maybes' in this list. If any of you guys know for sure, either way, please let me know. 

I've got a few locals who are not part of this forum who may come out as well. I'm hoping my producer/engineer buddy can make it out. I gotta give him a call.


----------



## peg_legs

I'm interested, but still a maybe. Thanks, Scott


----------



## ErinH

updated the list to reflect that and a pm I got from someone else.


----------



## imjustjason

Wut? Why do both PaulD's get to come?!! Favoritism.


----------



## PaulD

you listed me twice, awesome .....


----------



## ErinH

two times the fun! 

*edited*


----------



## jacksonp

bikinpunk said:


> Updated
> 25. Jackson - JacksonP (I assume Jackson is your first name...


Jack
Should be in my signature line. Thanks


----------



## ErinH

I have signatures disabled. 

Fixed post. Thanks.


----------



## ocblaze

Hey man thanks so much for the invite, it means alot . I have been wanting to attend something like this for awhile now. I'm def. down as long as I get off work. Since I'm the head server at my work it's kinda iffy and I have a wedding the next day but it's all good. 

So if I get off 
31. ocblaze (maybe)

Also if you can supply a outlet I can supply home-made ice cream for everyone for lunch. Also I do alot of camping and tail-gaiting so I have a few tables and pop-ups if needed  but it all depends on work and if I can get off.


----------



## ErinH

sounds, great, dude!

Yea, plenty of outlets here! 

And, anything you can bring such as tables/pop-ups/etc would be great. Hopefully we don't get rained on. :/


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Just for grins you up for testing some stock x9's and 2.5" drivers out of a Chrysler product?


----------



## AccordUno

I'm going to have to change to maybe, likely to no go depending on what my Ortho Doc says next thursday. and I might change the trunk one more time.. Still indecisive on amp combination to run.


----------



## ErinH

Chris, if we have time, sure.



Updates on the test baffle can be found in the thread linked a few posts up.
Here's a picture:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Cool. Would be a great test for showing just how horrible those 50 cent papercones really are.


----------



## The Drake

You can take Jason (bertholemey) and I off the list, we arent going to be able to make it. Really was trying to make this one, but its a trek from NC, and with all the other events/meets going on that month (including ours) it would be too much to try to commit in going. Hope you guys have a great time and take lots of pictures!


----------



## ErinH

I actually meant to take both of you off already. I didn't see you guys making such a long haul, so it's completely understandable.
However, Jason sent me a PM this morning and said he's still going to try to make it out.


----------



## ErinH

FWIW, I have a set of Peerless SLS 8's that I really don't use. I would post them for sale but don't want to have to ship them. If anyone is interested in them, I'd take $60 for the pair and you can pick them up from me when you get here. 
http://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=1386


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Erin, nice job on the test stand. What does the wifey think of your klippel commitment? Plan on letting the little one cut her teeth on car audio any time soon?


----------



## ErinH

My wife's cool with it. She actually helped me out with the build.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

She's a keeper


----------



## KP

Anyone have any Second Skin they want to get rid of? And can bring it?


----------



## ErinH

how much you need? I've got a few spare sheets.


----------



## KP

Just enough to do a few critical spots.


----------



## wdemetrius1

Errin, 

Lord willing, count me in. Demetrius- wdemetrius1.


----------



## wdemetrius1

Just curious to know, if any of the GPS units were Garmin that gave bad directions?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

GPS units are good at getting you lost and making you make possibly dangerous u-turns. I keep meaning up update mine but am so much more versitile with a map in my lap. I'll just jot down the turns on a note pad I keep in my truck before taking off and never have issues. I truly think the art of reading a map is becoming a lost skill. Maybe I'm just old fashioned and stubborn.


----------



## ErinH

I don't know if it was gps units.

I know google maps works as does mapquest. Shoot me a PM and I'll give you my addy.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Erin, I think my directions got tossed when I cleaned out the old truck so will need them also. Actually, all I need is the road you turn right on off of Beltline because that has slipped me...but the full directions would be nice to have just in case my brain farts


----------



## sq civic

Kirk I have a door pack of Damplifier Pro if you need it


----------



## nar93da

Just throwing this out there for anyone interested that is coming to the GTG. I've got a Zuki 6 channel (scratch & dent) that will be riding shotgun to Erin's. I'd rather trade it for a pair of IB 12's or 15's. I'd also be interested in amps along the lines of Zapco reference series, long and narrow as I'm planning on putting them under the rear deck.

Erin, are you planning on sending everyone going a contact number and address closer to the date?


----------



## Cruzer

pm him he will give his # and address


----------



## ErinH

What Cruzer said. 

Or, you can email me directly at [email protected].

I'll give you the address and my cell # in case you need to call.


----------



## imjustjason

If Erin sends you an email DO NOT open any attachments. Just sayin.


----------



## Cobalt232

Erin. count me in. Cobalt 232 (Fletcher)

The AR Duo's are in and in need of some "professional" ears.


----------



## ErinH

imjustjason said:


> If Erin sends you an email DO NOT open any attachments. Just sayin.


LOL!!!!!
goatse!!! (ref back to old school gross out pic)



Cobalt232 said:


> Erin. count me in. Cobalt 232 (Fletcher)
> 
> The AR Duo's are in and in need of some "professional" ears.


Sounds good, man. I've got a set of the xr3m's that should be showing up tomorrow myself. 

You off work that night or have to go in?






In case you don't watch the test baffle progress thread, here's a picture of the baffle setup with a scanspeak 18w/4535g mounted. I didn't flush mount it because I was in a rush to get some preliminary measurements of the room interaction/baffle bracing (which is why you don't see any FR plots in this post). The painter's tape is a trick I picked up from another tester to fill in gaps left by lack of high tolerance in my cuts.

More info can be found in the thread:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...g-get-back-old-ways-wanting-your-input-2.html


----------



## wdemetrius1

PM sent.


----------



## Cobalt232

> Sounds good, man. I've got a set of the xr3m's that should be showing up tomorrow myself.
> 
> You off work that night or have to go in?


No work, but have a baseball game at 11:00 and 1:00. should be there around 3:30 or so.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

If that mat in front of the baffle said "WELCOME" it would be full of win.


----------



## ErinH

I've got a pair of peerless sls 8's 
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=264-1102

and this infinity 12" subwoofer if anyone is interested.
Amazon.com: Infinity Reference 1262w 12-Inch 1200-watt High-Performance Subwoofer (Dual Voice Coil): Electronics

$60 for the pair of SLS 8's and $60 for the infinity 12".

I've also got a peerless 12" xls car audio subwoofer that I had planned to use in a future build but it's not going to happen anytime soon, so I'd rather sell it and put the $ toward the test stand build:
Peerless 830515 Xls Car 12" Subwoofer
http://www.d-s-t.com.au/data/Peerless/830515.pdf

$120. It's in mint condition. It's quite a beast. I'd love to keep it, but would rather put the money toward the test stands.


If no one takes them at the GTG, then I'll put them up here. Would rather sell them then because it would save me the trouble of shipping.

If anyone is interested, lmk. 

I can get pictures up later if desired.


----------



## Cruzer

would the peerless be able to take 500 watts clean? it says 425 max =/

maybe u can give me a demo and so long as i dont hear something that i desperately want more, i might take it if it gives enough umph for me


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Cruzer said:


> would the peerless be able to take 500 watts clean? it says 425 max =/
> 
> maybe u can give me a demo and so long as i dont hear something that i desperately want more, i might take it if it gives enough umph for me


Better build a box for it since I doubt Erin even has one built for it if he never used it. Should be able to throw one together in about an hour.


----------



## ErinH

Like Chris said, the box is the biggest factor. 

I can't tell you the last time I really paid attention to a power spec. I look at sensitivity to see if it's within a reasonable range and make sure I have the power I need if it's lower sensitivity. Otherwise, that's about it. You'll wind up finding that power specs really are all but meaningless unless you're trying to achieve serious power levels.


----------



## nar93da

I'll take the SLS 8's Erin. 

By the way, Kentucky is going down tomorrow!


----------



## ErinH

Well, I was going to sell them to you, but not anymore!  


I'm just happy they made it past OSU. That was an awesome game!


----------



## nar93da

Haha! Come on I was j/k!

This 'zona/UConn game is shaping up to be a good one.


----------



## ErinH

i cant stand kemba walker... go 'zona!


----------



## nar93da

I can't stand Brandon Knight! UNC Final Four baby!

Gonna sell'em to me? :laugh:


----------



## ErinH

yea, but the price just tripled! lol


----------



## schmiddr2

That was a good game. I hope they win out, but UNC looks tough. :worried:

Still trying to determine if I can make it to the shindig. I have some brake issue that seem to be getting worse. And that means expensive. Grrrr.


----------



## imjustjason

For a small fee you can ride with me.


----------



## schmiddr2

I got $tree fiddy. But seriously if it's not gonna put you out I could split gas costs. lmk


----------



## imjustjason

Seeing Erin puts me out.


----------



## ErinH

Jason always puts out.


----------



## schmiddr2

I just wanted to car pool, now this!


----------



## ErinH

This is gonna be one hell of a gtg! Lol.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bikinpunk said:


> Like Chris said, the box is the biggest factor.
> 
> I can't tell you the last time I really paid attention to a power spec. I look at sensitivity to see if it's within a reasonable range and make sure I have the power I need if it's lower sensitivity. Otherwise, that's about it. You'll wind up finding that power specs really are all but meaningless unless you're trying to achieve serious power levels.


Agree 100% on the power spec comments. I did however get some power compression when I tried to unleash the beast of 1100rms on a pair of subs that are only rated for 500rms FOR BOTH PUT TOGETHER:laugh:At least I know my subs will run out of mustard before the amp does instead of the other way around. Hmm, where's Glenn when I need himOn that Peerless is it like the home audio speced driver where it prefers ported over sealed or could it go either way? I do know they're some of the more respected sq subs out there and ported sounds WONDERFUL when the box is right for the sub.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bikinpunk said:


> This is gonna be one hell of a gtg! Lol.


So who's gonna be the catcher...you or Jason:surprised::worried:


----------



## ErinH

Hillbilly SQ said:


> that Peerless is it like the home audio speced driver where it prefers ported over sealed or could it go either way? I do know they're some of the more respected sq subs out there and ported sounds WONDERFUL when the box is right for the sub.



This is what the spec sheet says:


> CAR AUDIO APPLICATIONS
> The 830515 was developed for premium quality audio that will perform outstandingly, no matter how small the enclosure! A sealed box, with heavy fill damping, as small as 1ft including speaker displacement, that's about
> 30 litres, will produce excellent punchy sound. Ideal for Rock'n'Roll or Electronica type music will impress. Outstanding, clean, rock solid and tight without the boomy, muddy sound we have gotten used to from a
> previous generation subs. Larger boxes and ported designs will produce lower bass frequencies, however the wavelengths are longer than the car is, so you simply wont hear it. Port tuned cabinets can give better performance and more efficiency, however they are more critical to design, and port noise is prenominal unless you tapper everything! The best compromise came from a
> 30L per driver sealed box. You will find the 830515 will give performance you did not think possible from such a small driver in such a small enclosure!
> 
> BEWARE ! The 830515 is rated at 4 ohm, however at resonance the impedance can drop down below 3 ohm. ie. make sure your amp is 2 ohm stable and DO NOT run the 830515s in parallel or BTL (unless you are 1 ohm stable !)


If I had a reason to run it, I definitely would. Problem is, I can't put a sub in the wife's car because the stroller won't fit!


----------



## ErinH

nar93da said:


> I can't stand Brandon Knight! UNC Final Four baby!
> 
> Gonna sell'em to me? :laugh:


.....




I'll sell them to you now.


----------



## pionkej

Getting close! I have some stuff I was thinking about bringing down to offer for sale at the GTG. I wanted to get an idea in interest before loading my car down:

1.) MLV: It is 54" long and I have probably 20+ feet left. I would let it go for $6/ft.

2.) Lead: I have a 2lb./sq.ft. sheet at the house. I believe it is 3'x4' but will have to confirm. It cost me around $100 after shipping, I would let it go for $50. It is great for lining your doors. It is 2x as heavy as MLV at 1/2" thickness.

3.) OS Sony ES Sub in Original Box: 12" and $50. If anybody is seriously interested, I'll use my WT3 to pull the T/S for them.

4.) Pair Dayton RS225 BNIB*: $45 ea.

5.) Pair Dayton RS180 BNIB*: $40 ea.

* The Daytons will only be sold if I have a buyer(s) for all of them. I'm past the 45 day window but PartsExpress agreed to give me credit (minus return shipping at 10% restocking). I'm basically asking what I'd get from them in credit. I know it is only $5 per speaker off their pricing, but it is a savings and they are frequently out of stock so I think it's a fair deal.

6.) Lastly, I have enough Neutrik connectors and gepco for 8 channels of amplification at (I believe) 12ft. length each. I would let the bundle go for $35.


----------



## Cruzer

U want someone to buy 2 7" and 2 8" or u mean buy both 7" and not just 1? I might be up for the 7s or 8s after I listen to a set. I'm in need of new mids but wanted to wait till the gtg to find what I like before I buy. But idk what I would do with two 7s and two 8s


----------



## ErinH

John, I could use some scrap MLV for the klippel stand. Probably 2 strips about 4" wide and 20" or so long each.


----------



## Cruzer

bikinpunk said:


> John, I could use some scrap MLV for the klippel stand. Probably 2 strips about 4" wide and 20" or so long each.


i would have bought what he has left and did what i needed to the truck and donated the rest but he wouldnt sell it to me =/


----------



## pionkej

Cruzer said:


> U want someone to buy 2 7" and 2 8" or u mean buy both 7" and not just 1? I might be up for the 7s or 8s after I listen to a set. I'm in need of new mids but wanted to wait till the gtg to find what I like before I buy. But idk what I would do with two 7s and two 8s


I'm sorry if my original message wasn't clear, but I need both sets to be spoken for before the GTG (i.e. now) and I'll bring them down and sell them. It doesn't have to be from the same person. Four guys could buy one speaker each if they wanted, two guys and two pairs, or one guy for all of them; but they need to all be "sold" or I'll send them back for credit. I'm building a HT so the credit won't go to waste, I just thought I would offer them up for a small discount to members first.



bikinpunk said:


> John, I could use some scrap MLV for the klippel stand. Probably 2 strips about 4" wide and 20" or so long each.


PM Sent.



Cruzer said:


> i would have bought what he has left and did what i needed to the truck and donated the rest but he wouldnt sell it to me =/


It is noble of you to say that publicly. I seem to remember you wanting to get as little as possibly needed (as in NOT the entire roll) and you weren't going to get a CCF barrier either since it didn't seem to be needed and you didn't want to spend the money. Unfortunately, I just cleared all my old PM's so I can't back that up...but if you still have your's you could prove me wrong if you like.


----------



## Cruzer

pionkej said:


> It is noble of you to say that publicly. I seem to remember you wanting to get as little as possibly needed (as in NOT the entire roll) and you weren't going to get a CCF barrier either since it didn't seem to be needed and you didn't want to spend the money. Unfortunately, I just cleared all my old PM's so I can't back that up...but if you still have your's you could prove me wrong if you like.


that was before i knew he could use some for the klippel tests. i planned to give him cash but if he could use it and i need some as well would be a nice purchase. that way i have plenty.

but its ok i got some from SDS!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

On the lead if no one buys the sheet is it in a pure state where it could be melted down to make jigheads out of? My buddy pours his own custom jigheads to use for crappie, swimming a worm, shakey head, etc. Thanks.


----------



## ErinH

John, I didn't even see the lead. IF you can, bring it with you. I might be able to use it for the baffle.


----------



## ErinH

On another note, I've contacted a couple local people about getting some stereo gear brought over. Both guys have some incredibly nice speakers and I thought it would be a good chance for everyone to demo a 'reference' home system. It'll likely have to be set up in the garage because I don't want to have to worry about people going in and out of the house with the baby taking naps every few hours. We'll have to work out details then.

One of the guys has some nice tube and solid state amps. Going to see if he can bring a mix of gear over to demo.


----------



## pionkej

Hillbilly SQ said:


> On the lead if no one buys the sheet is it in a pure state where it could be melted down to make jigheads out of? My buddy pours his own custom jigheads to use for crappie, swimming a worm, shakey head, etc. Thanks.


Here is what I found on it:


> All forms are 99.9%+ Meet FED Specifications ASTM B749-03 & QQ-L-201f Grade C.





bikinpunk said:


> John, I didn't even see the lead. IF you can, bring it with you. I might be able to use it for the baffle.


Sure, I can bring it down, I just didn't want to bring it along if nobody cared about it.


----------



## nar93da

You have someone bringing some MLV Erin? I've got some scrap pieces in the size you were asking for. You need any CCF?


Another thing Erin. You wanna bet those SLS's that Kentucky goes down Saturday?!


----------



## bertholomey

bikinpunk said:


> On another note, I've contacted a couple local people about getting some stereo gear brought over. Both guys have some incredibly nice speakers and I thought it would be a good chance for everyone to demo a 'reference' home system. It'll likely have to be set up in the garage because I don't want to have to worry about people going in and out of the house with the baby taking naps every few hours. We'll have to work out details then.
> 
> One of the guys has some nice tube and solid state amps. Going to see if he can bring a mix of gear over to demo.


You are a bad influence! I have been fighting the Home Audio bug (successfully) for a while now.......I'll have to try to stay out of the garage.  I just want an Audio Note tube amp and a set of AN speakers.....not too much to ask. 

Seriously, that would be very cool if that happened.


----------



## peg_legs

I still don't know if I will be in Boston at the time of the GTG, but if I can make it, will be interested in enough MLV and CCF to do my rx8.


----------



## ErinH

Boston... I may be making the trip up there in June for the same reason you might.


----------



## Cobalt232

Well I was hoping to have my car set up for the GTG. I was trying to redo my amp rack, to be able to fit my spare tire in it's original location. Unplugged everything but, the MS-8 display cable. The cable holds on so well that it breaks the jack off if not unplugged first. Was adding two more amps to the mix. Now I have to see about getting it fixed. Don't see this happening before the GTG. 

Erin, I will be at yet another GTG with no sound.


----------



## ErinH

Maybe someone with an MS-8 can bring his cable to the setup to let you set the system up at the GTG?


----------



## nar93da

JBL keeps those cables in stock and its only $12. I had to buy one after I pinched one and broke it which was causing the MS-8 to shut off.


----------



## AccordUno

nar93da said:


> Another thing Erin. You wanna bet those SLS's that Kentucky goes down Saturday?!


Ruh Roh.. I will say this, teams know when to peak in the tournament and when not to, Ohio State did and they are at home outside looking in wishing they were still around.. 

On another note, I'm still a maybe, I should have my car playing this week, but got lots of work on the frontstage before I'm 100% sure..


----------



## Cobalt232

> Maybe someone with an MS-8 can bring his cable to the setup to let you set the system up at the GTG?


The cable is not the only thing broke. The jack on the MS-8 is broken off of the board. Nothing to plug the cable into. When I break something, I do it right.


----------



## ErinH

oh snap!!!!  (no pun intended)


----------



## peg_legs

bikinpunk said:


> Boston... I may be making the trip up there in June for the same reason you might.


I will be there in June too. Boston GTG?


----------



## KP

Will be in Boston May/June-ish myself. Have a store under construction downtown, set to open in 8 weeks. I will go up around opening.


----------



## ErinH

lol!

_If_ I go, it'll be late June. Scott, software IPR the reason you're going?
If so, you didn't happen to attend the one this week in HSV did you? I was there Tues/Wed.


----------



## BamaJohn

Erin,

I'd love to come hang out with you guys. All I have is a stock Trailblazer SS factory Bose system with a lot of wishful thinking, and several boxes of gear from prior systems. I would love a chance to hear some other folks' systems and get some ideas.

I've been a reader / lurker more than a writer here on DIYMA, so I'm not yet allowed to post classifieds. If it's cool for me to mention what I have that I'd like to sell at the GTG, I'd like to bring some things to help fund my wishful thinking... ;-)

I will need some directions, but I'm pretty familiar with Decatur--my wife's grandparents live just a mile or two NW of the 31/Beltline intersection. I'll be glad to chip in on the eats as well.

John
Argo, AL


----------



## ErinH

Come on up (or is it down?), man. 

Feel free to list what you'd bring to the GTG to sell. This isn't the classifieds section and the rules don't pertain to things you're selling in person and not through the forum. At least in this particular case.


----------



## BigAl205

BamaJohn said:


> Erin,
> 
> I'd love to come hang out with you guys. All I have is a stock Trailblazer SS factory Bose system with a lot of wishful thinking, and several boxes of gear from prior systems. I would love a chance to hear some other folks' systems and get some ideas.
> 
> I've been a reader / lurker more than a writer here on DIYMA, so I'm not yet allowed to post classifieds. If it's cool for me to mention what I have that I'd like to sell at the GTG, I'd like to bring some things to help fund my wishful thinking... ;-)
> 
> I will need some directions, but I'm pretty familiar with Decatur--my wife's grandparents live just a mile or two NW of the 31/Beltline intersection. I'll be glad to chip in on the eats as well.
> 
> John
> Argo, AL


We can meet up and you can follow me if you want. I live in the Warrior/Hayden area.


----------



## peg_legs

bikinpunk said:


> lol!
> 
> _If_ I go, it'll be late June. Scott, software IPR the reason you're going?
> If so, you didn't happen to attend the one this week in HSV did you? I was there Tues/Wed.


I have a PMR on the second Tuesday of every month. June will be the 13th thru the 15th. I have a couple weeks of training this month and the PMR up there, but I can't get exact dates out of my boss. My favorite method of travel is when you walk in to work and the boss says "get on a plane today and go fix this".  I didn't go to the one this week.


----------



## BamaJohn

bikinpunk said:


> Come on up (or is it down?), man.
> 
> Feel free to list what you'd bring to the GTG to sell. This isn't the classifieds section and the rules don't pertain to things you're selling in person and not through the forum. At least in this particular case.


It's up. Argo is NE of Trussville, which is NE of Birmingham up I-59.

Things I'd like to sell:
1 pair KEF 160Q 6.5" Uni-Q coaxials, KEF crossovers included
1 pair KEF 690Q 6x9" Uni-Q coaxials, KEF crossovers included
2 Soundstream Reference 405 amps
Alpine CDA-9815 head unit, new in box, never installed
JL Audio XR-653 3-way separates set, new in box, never installed
SubThump 2x12 box for 93-02 Camaro / Firebird, gray, never installed
2 Image Dynamics IDQ12 D2 V2 (dual 2 ohm voicecoils), never installed
Large roll of B-quiet Brown Bread

The KEFs and Soundstream amps were in an install in a '95 Impala SS I had, and have been boxed up in a closet since '97 when I traded the car. The head unit, JL speakers, sound deadener, sub box, and subs were for a planned install in a 2002 Camaro SS. I wound up buying all that gear planning to install it, then traded that car for the Trailblazer SS I'm driving now when I found a deal I couldn't refuse.

If anything sounds interesting I can post more info, talk prices, etc.


----------



## Cruzer

specs on the amps?

i might also be interested in the IDQ(s) depending on what i hear and i like and what i can afford hehe


----------



## PaulD

cobalt, I have a soldering station if you want to try and fix the MS-8 while we are there.


----------



## AccordUno

I will not be able to make this. Found some issues with my equipment that have really set me back (no sound from processor and 1 dead amp)


----------



## ErinH

Maybe next time. Good luck with your issues. :/


----------



## BamaJohn

Cruzer said:


> specs on the amps?
> 
> i might also be interested in the IDQ(s) depending on what i hear and i like and what i can afford hehe


Manual available here: http://www.soundstream.com/manuals/AMP/REFERENCE/r405/r405.pdf

Specs are 25x4 + 100x1 into 4 ohms @ 12V, 40x4 + 120x1 into 4 ohms @ 14.4V.

The way I used them, I had one on the left side of the system and one on the right, bridged. Those specs weren't listed but it was roughly 50-80 x 2 into 4 ohms + 240 x 1 into 1 ohm.

$110 each for the subs, $160 each for the amps


----------



## Cruzer

BamaJohn said:


> Manual available here: http://www.soundstream.com/manuals/AMP/REFERENCE/r405/r405.pdf
> 
> Specs are 25x4 + 100x1 into 4 ohms @ 12V, 40x4 + 120x1 into 4 ohms @ 14.4V.
> 
> The way I used them, I had one on the left side of the system and one on the right, bridged. Those specs weren't listed but it was roughly 50-80 x 2 into 4 ohms + 240 x 1 into 1 ohm.
> 
> $110 each for the subs, $160 each for the amps


Hopefully u bring the subs. I'll be subless and I'll have money to buy. At ur price they are a good deal. Just gotta hear everyones subs see what I like


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Here's the thing, a properly blended sub won't be heard but more like a feeling. You shouldn't even be able to know a sub is on unless you turn it on and off to compare. That's why a lot of spl guys are usually pretty disapointed when they hear a true SQ system.


----------



## ErinH

^ ding ding


----------



## pionkej

bikinpunk said:


> ^ ding ding


 I'm not sure if that has ever been mentioned to him before.


----------



## pionkej

Update on my stuff for sale.

I sold some of the MLV locally (or will sell tomorrow) and I have a cut for Erin to use. I have 6'-4" left. If anybody wants me to bring it down, let me know. It should be enough to do a small car or truck, or at the very least enough to do the doors and the transmission tunnel area.

Also, I didn't get much interest for the Dayton's, so I'm going to box them up and return them.

Finally, the Neutrik connectors and RCA setup is sold as well.


----------



## Cruzer

u both told me to listen before i spent money, yet now it doesnt matter?

sucks about the daytons, i got my doors lined with mlv and ccf today, now i need better mids


----------



## ErinH

Yes, you are exactly correct. But, I told you to listen to other systems/subs to get an idea of how the tune and install work to make the sub part of the system. Not to see how the sub(s) sound, per se. I don't want to beat a dead horse here, though...



See you guys in a couple weeks!


----------



## Cruzer

why do i need to hear that when i cant tune. it would been better if i had the sub installed and let u guys tune it while i was there


----------



## ErinH

I don't know if you're intentionally trying to make me trip on words or what, but I'll reply to the subwoofer debate subject one more time and hold the rest until the gtg.


me said:


> how the tune and install work to make the sub part of the system


you need to hear "that" so you understand that what you hear is more about tune/install than it is about the subwoofer itself. This is what John and I were saying before and is what Chris is saying above. 
That's all.

We can discuss further at the GTG. I don't wanna get wrapped up in another subwoofer thread.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Yeah, I think we better quit discussing audio in this thread and get back to just details/updates/whatever else pertaining to the shindig.


----------



## ErinH

This thing is less than 2 WEEKS AWAY!!!! 


If anyone's plans have changed either way, please let me know. I need to try to get a good idea of the # of people coming so I can figure out the food situation or ask others to bring snacks.

I talked with the local sound engineer and he is coming out! Dude's totally rad. Will be great to have him stop by. He's grounded; loves good sound but isn't caught up in voodoo. 
He's going to bring some Mark & Daniel speakers and a solid state amp so we can set it up as a demo. 
I wanted to do the demo'ing in the spare upstairs room but I'm not sure how my wife is going to like 20+ people going up and down the stairs throughout the day. Especially when she's trying to get the baby to sleep. If that's a no go, we can put them in the garage which is about 22x25'. I have a few absorption panels around I can use, too. 
If we do set it up upstairs, the room is about 13x17 and has nothing but storage (no furniture). We can use a lawn chair for sitting. Maybe if we 'schedule' demos between certain times we can use the upstairs room. The big thing is that if I do it upstairs, I'll have to be up there most of the time. Tough to host a get together and watch people, if you know what I mean. For that reason alone, I think the garage will be easier. So, that said, what I may do is have sessions in the morning/early afternoon, eat, then continue sessions. The only problem will be if it's raining and everyone hangs out in the garage. May just have to play it by ear. Heck, if it's nice weather, we may just set it up outside. No reflections.  lol.

Scott S, not sure if you're seeing this, but you're still more than welcome to bring the OB setup as well. I'm sure Jeff (the local sound dude) would love to hear them himself.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

SWEET! I think while we're all playing "musical cars" would be a great time for people to listen in the garage a couple people at a time. If the baby is happy, momma's happy and that will trickle down to YOU being happySomething that worked out nicely at foosmans house with Mark Eldridges Genelecs and Fathom sub was he had the rig going while we all lined up and spent a few minutes each in the listening chair. But like you said if the weather is nice and not too windy a secluded corner outside away from the hooplah would probably be best.


----------



## ErinH

agreed.


----------



## Cobalt232

PaulD said:


> cobalt, I have a soldering station if you want to try and fix the MS-8 while we are there.


Thanks. I have been in contact with someone at JBL and have worked out a fix. Still don't think I will have it back in by the GTG. 
I can still use opinions on how to get 5 amps, MS-8, sub and spare tire in a G37 Coupe.


----------



## ErinH

5 amps?!


----------



## Cobalt232

bikinpunk said:


> 5 amps?!


Yes! 3 small Italian made amps bridged to run the 3 front AR3's. HD 600/4 bridged for the AR6's and the 750/1 for sub duty. Still have to acquire one amp and one AR3. And of course the MS-8 fix.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Hey Fletcher, have you seen pics of Se7en's install in has Caddy? He fit a metric assload of gear in the trunk of that thing and not only kept his spare tire easily accesable but managed to retain 95% of his trunk space. The install is beyond sick and very well thought out. Might have some good inspiration for you rig.


----------



## nar93da

I plan on fitting 10 channels of Zapco reference amps, a MS-8 and 2 12" or 1 15" (I haven't decided yet) in the trunk of my G35 and here comes the best part. Not one square inch of the trunk floor will be used! I'll tell you more at the GTG if you decide to come. I'll give you my repaired display cable if you'd like it cobalt232?


----------



## Cobalt232

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Hey Fletcher, have you seen pics of Se7en's install in has Caddy? He fit a metric assload of gear in the trunk of that thing and not only kept his spare tire easily accesable but managed to retain 95% of his trunk space. The install is beyond sick and very well thought out. Might have some good inspiration for you rig.


That is a nice install. Was thinking about stacking everything like books in a bookshelf. Just not sure if that would provided enough cooling. If I do it I can leave an inch or two between each amp. Just an idea. I'll try to post a picture of my trunk when I get home.


----------



## Cobalt232

nar93da said:


> I plan on fitting 10 channels of Zapco reference amps, a MS-8 and 2 12" or 1 15" (I haven't decided yet) in the trunk of my G35 and here comes the best part. Not one square inch of the trunk floor will be used! I'll tell you more at the GTG if you decide to come. I'll give you my repaired display cable if you'd like it cobalt232?


I was just looking at your install thread. Like how you are hanging the amps from the rear package shelf. I will be there. Have to leave for a ballgame, but will be back. Thanks for the cord offer. May take you up on it. I should hear back from JBL tomorrow.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

The bookshelf idea might work too Fletcher. I think as long as you pay attention to them the first week to see if they heat up or not you'll get a good idea on if they need cooling or not. I ran a pair of PG Xenon amps in a rack that was sealed off on all sides except the bottom and they never got hot enough to shut down. The 4ch had an internal fan and the sub amp never had to do any real work. The design of the rack was intended to protect the amps from me throwing crap behind the seats of my single cab and to silence that loud fan.


----------



## ErinH

Yea, but if they're in the trunk, that's a bit of cause for concern. I've never had an amp thermal on me but it's still a bit dicey.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Yeah depending on the color of the car Summer could be a big issue.


----------



## peg_legs

Bikinpunk, My maybe can be changed to a yes. My car will be far from done, but I hope to have the front stage complete by then. No subs yet. I'm still scratching my head on the best way to do the IB subs.. I did score a Kenwood KAC 4xr amp with TA, so that will keep me busy leading up to the GTG. Let me know what I can bring
thanks,
Scott


----------



## strakele

Anyone have a spare Dayton HO 10" they can bring out? One of mine died, and I'm not sure the the exchange process at PE will be fast enough to get a new one to me in time


----------



## iroc2nv

I will be there, count me in !


----------



## ErinH

Demo setup is a go!
We'll be holding demos in the garage with some high end gear. Owner said we can have about 4 folks at a time listening so that everyone can demo them. Should be nice to get a good reference.


----------



## ocblaze

Does anyone attending have any L6 or L8 speakers installed that I could possibly listen to? I saw the Hybrid 20% off coupon and before I pulled the trigger on a great opportunity I would like to demo the speakers and compare them to others as well. Thanks for the chance to attend and the chances for me being off are getting better!!!


----------



## strakele

I'd love to hear HAT gear as well.

Also, I think I'll bring my Usher 8945A 7" speakers to sell if anyone is possibly interested.


----------



## ErinH

Glad you guys can make it. It should be quite a nice turnout. I just hope the weather cooperates.


Everyone remember to bring you cameras for pictures. I always intend to take pictures but get too caught up in talking. I need backups, lol.


----------



## ErinH

Everyone make sure to remember to bring a chair with you. I won't have any extras and you'll need it to demo some speakers.


----------



## jacksonp

ocblaze said:


> Does anyone attending have any L6 or L8 speakers installed that I could possibly listen to? I saw the Hybrid 20% off coupon and before I pulled the trigger on a great opportunity I would like to demo the speakers and compare them to others as well. Thanks for the chance to attend and the chances for me being off are getting better!!!


Got em' L6 in front floor, as well as a pair for rear fill.


----------



## ErinH

^ sweet.

I'm looking forward to seeing the new L3SE Nick's going to be running.


Alright guys, an updated list. I've forgotten some names, so please feel free to tell me. A couple people can't make it, but a couple others can. If your name isn't on the list or your status is different than what I have, please let me know and I'll fix it. 

1) Erin - bikinpunk
2) Mark - Audible Physics
3) Ashley - ashman5
4) Chris - Hillbilly
5) Blake - Scionboxrox
6) Jason - papacueball
7) Scott - Alpinem
8) John - Pionjek
9) Chuck White - StereoLuver
10) Kirk - AcuraTLSQ 
11) Paul - PaulD
12) Jason - ImJustJason 
13) Al - BigAl
14) Lee - pyropoptart
15) (?) - strakele
16) Jack - JacksonP
17) John W - SynrG
18) Nick - Nar93da
19) Scott - peg legs 
20) Jason B - bertholemey (driving all the way down from NC!)
21) Fletcher - cobalt232
22) Jim - iroc2nv
23) ??? - ocblaze 
24) Ryan - slade1274 (strong maybe)
25) Ben - Honda (maybe)
26) Steve McIntyre - customtronic (maybe)
27) Charles - sssnake (not confirmed, but he lives close enough to drag here)
28) ??? - Forson (maybe)


----------



## ErinH

Just got off the phone with the sound engineer. He's coming over Friday to set up the speaker systems (he's bringing two ) in the garage. We're gonna do some placement of carpet, and acoustic panels to help with the reflections due to the concrete floors. I'll post pictures of the setup next Friday night so people know what to expect. 

I really hope the weather stays nice. 

*Please let me know what time you plan to arrive. You can get here as early as 10-11am. I just need a heads up so I know not to be slaughtering cows in the front yard barefoot and in my ****** tighties. I don't wanna scare anyone off. :laugh:*
If you need to get here earlier for some reason, PM me. I'll try to be available early. Most likely I'll be cleaning out the garage or the test room anyway... you can help! 


Make sure to remember to bring

Chair(s)
Gear to sell/demo/test
RTA setup if you have it. If you don't know how to use it, we'll show you. Lots of people here know how to run TrueRTA. Just bring a mic and whatever needed to power it and download the 1 octave version of TrueRTA and we'll go from there. 
Snacks if you need them (see below).
Power supply for your car or for someone to borrow if needed. I've got jumper cables. 
Camera to take pictures with. I always appreciate it when people post pictures of GTGs and installs/etc in other threads so would appreciate someone taking some for me and posting them up. I'll try to take some myself but I usually get too wrapped up in talking to remember to take any.
A good 'tude.



*Lunch:*
Given that most people will get here early afternoon, I think we'll shoot for a mid-day foodage at around 2-3pm. I need you guys to let me know when you plan to arrive so I can figure out the lunch schedule a bit better.
If you want to bring some snacks for yourself or to share, please feel free. I'll have pizzas and coke/dr. pepper/water. If you need anything outside of that, you might want to bring it.


Don't forget to email or pm me for directions/address. 

And don't forget what I said about cell service being crappy with AT&T and other carriers. T-Mobile is the only one I can verify since that's what I have.


*Driver Testing:*
Klippel stuff should be firing up *hopefully* by the end of next week. I'm taking next Thursday and Friday off to get ready. Gotta clean the dang house. Noes!!!!!!
Will be working on the klippel stand next week so everyone can see that and the Baffle Test Stand for FR/distortion testing. I'm working my butt off to be completely done by next Saturday but it's going to be tough. Probabably won't be able to test much that day, but I should at least be able to demo whatever I have mounted on the wall so people can see how I do the FR/distortion testing and I hope to have a sub mounted on the klippel stand so people can see that testing in action.
I think it would be great for everyone to see what is behind the data that will be posted.


----------



## pionkej

Everything sounds great Erin. I can't wait. It'll be next Friday afternoon before I know when I'll be out there because of my work schedule, but I'll make sure I give you a heads up.

I think I've got several lawn chairs so I'll try and bring extras. Also, I've got a trickle charger and 20' extension cord I'll try and bring. If I can get TrueRTA on my loaner laptop, I'll bring it and my behringer mic down too.


----------



## ErinH

sweet, dude! see you in a week or so.


----------



## Cruzer

i was planning on showing up at 10 since i think thats what the original post said and ill be like 20 mins away at relatives. i can help setup or whatever u need, but if u rather me not show up till 11 let me know.

i plan to bring a camera, so long as i dont forget and it holds a charge =/


----------



## ErinH

If you want to get here at 10, that's fine. You may want to see what others are wanting to do, but it's up to you.
I'll probably be in the garage or upstairs cleaning up. Hell, I may even be mowing. :/


----------



## Cruzer

haha well thats why im asking. i dont want to show up that early if ur not going to be ready or have something for me to do.

maybe people will chime in when they plan to show up


----------



## KP

There is a MECA show on Sunday in Murfreesboro. I am sure some of the MECA competitors would help some rookies tune up for it.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

You forgot cruzer in the list Erin. In pm we're discussing getting there fairly early so I can get his truck straightened out and tuned for demo. No earlier than 10 tho. And if you need a strong back for any reason let me know. I'm on vacation this week and will be fully rested if I don't cut my arm off with the chainsaw beforehand. My yard looks like an episode of ax men


----------



## ErinH

Cruzer's asleep at the wheel! 
Dude, you gotta tell me your real name so I can add you to the list. 

Chris, 10am is fine. I would say earlier would be OK but I don't know how late I'll be up the night before getting the house/garage cleaned up so I may be dragging earlier than 10am. Jeff is coming over on Friday to set up the speakers and after he leaves I'll probably start working on the klippel stand. I still have to mow, too. Ughhhhh.

I'll let you guys know, though, if it looks like earlier will work out. Are you coming up on Friday night or driving in on Saturday? 

Ain't enough hours in the days.


----------



## ErinH

Also, anyone who has a tent/pop-up please bring it. The weather reports right now are saying that there will be rain on Saturday (hopefully it changes by then). We may need them for some extra standing room outside depending on the demo stuff. 

Again, I also suggest anyone who likes to eat more than once a day try to bring a couple snacks with you (candy bars, chips, etc). You can run inside the gas station when you stop to get gas and grab some Snickers. 
We'll have some things here, but I can't afford to feed 25+ people twice, lol.


----------



## imjustjason

I've got room for two more in my car for the trip. Schmiddr2 is already riding with me but there's room for a couple more guys that would like to see and hear some serious high quality sounds systems. Not mine of course. 

Hearing Erin's car alone is enough reason to make the trip, but Kirk always opens his for people to see, and it's something to see, and Chris (hillbilly) will demo for anyone willing to take a few minutes to listen. It's a great place to learn what a quality sound system should and does sound like. 

So if you have interests, and can make it to Franklin, TN, you can make it to the GTG.


----------



## Cruzer

bikinpunk said:


> Cruzer's asleep at the wheel!
> Dude, you gotta tell me your real name so I can add you to the list.
> 
> Chris, 10am is fine. I would say earlier would be OK but I don't know how late I'll be up the night before getting the house/garage cleaned up so I may be dragging earlier than 10am. Jeff is coming over on Friday to set up the speakers and after he leaves I'll probably start working on the klippel stand. I still have to mow, too. Ughhhhh.
> 
> I'll let you guys know, though, if it looks like earlier will work out. Are you coming up on Friday night or driving in on Saturday?
> 
> Ain't enough hours in the days.


my name is scotty. i figured i wasnt on the list cuz i wasnt invited 

im right there with u though erin, i might be up late the night before, im not really trying to be there too early for you, but like u said, not enough hours in the day and im a noob. i got lots to learn and this doesnt happen often for me, so i just want to make the best of it.

i hope it doesnt rain, that will really make it crappy. everyone be crammed in the garage, "ok ill follow(run) u to ur car so i can demo" haha


----------



## ErinH

The early part wouldn't be so bad if it weren't for the little one, but that really makes doing certain things tough. I'm actually likely going to have my mom come over so she can help watch the baby for a while to lighten the load on my wife.

it's rained on us in the past, but it wasn't too bad. light showers are tolerable and might help to break down the heat.


I try to have these twice a year, so I might have another one around Sept/Oct. But, that really depends on my work travel and if we sell the house. It's going up on the market in the next couple months. Hopefully the next place will be open enough to continue having these meets.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Erin I'll be leaving the house a little before 500 so like I said if you need any help setting up don't be shy. Hell I'd even help you mow if you have a rider. That yard is huge so you better


----------



## ErinH

You guys be nterested in a bikinpunk mix CD? 
I'll have to buy some blanks, but can try to make some copies. I can post a track list later if desired, but I usually like for it to be a secret so people don't fret over some of the tracks.


----------



## schmiddr2

That would be cool; assuming it's not you as an amateur DJ doing sound FX and stuff. lol

Jason mentioned me as going and I can't wait.

-Josh


----------



## nar93da

I plan on leaving a little before 8:00am and I'll have around a 3 hour drive. So you can plan on me being there around 11:00am.

Hopefully I can get a package to me by next Saturday Erin. I've got a 15" on the way and I would like some T/S parameters on it and I'm sure everyone else would as well, if it's not to much trouble.


----------



## ErinH

A quick sweep via the woofer tester shouldn't be a problem at all, man. Bring it on over. 

You guys have a time that works best for you for lunch?
Again, make sure to bring some snacks. If all else fails and you get hungry again you can drive up the road. Right now I'm figuring 15 Medium pizzas; a half pizza for everyone and then we'll have some other snacks. If anyone wants to bring anything, please let me know and I'd welcome it. 
I'll have a contribution jar sitting out for those who want to chip in on costs. 


That said, while talking to Jason today I mentioned how jacked up my install is. I actually ordered a schosche dash kit to get rid of the ugliness I never got the chance to finish (but haven't given up on just yet). The pillars aren't fully attached and I had planned to re-wrap them in the right color cloth that has been sitting on the shelf since october but I haven't got the time. I've got so much stuff to do before this thing and my car is the last on the list. You guys are going to be listening to the same tune it had at MECA finals, only with a little more volume. Heck, to be honest, I don't really know what to do with it since it sounds pretty much like what I want. Hopefully I can get some input from folks and see where that takes me. Been a long time since I've critically listened to _anything_.

IOW, be prepared to laugh, but try to hold it in.


----------



## ErinH

I've only gotten a few emails/pms asking for my address... just want to make sure everyone who needs it has sent me a request. 

6 days and counting. Time to start wrapping up those installs!


----------



## nar93da

bikinpunk said:


> I've only gotten a few emails/pms asking for my address... just want to make sure everyone who needs it has sent me a request.
> 
> 6 days and counting. Time to start wrapping up those installs!


I'm one that still needs your address as well Erin.


----------



## strakele

I'm getting an MS-8 on Tuesday, not sure if I'll have it ready by the weekend. Anyone wanna help wire it up on Saturday?


----------



## ErinH

^ if you can wire up an amp, you can have the ms8 installed in 30 minutes TOPS. It's a cakewalk, man. Power/ground/remote/RCA/speaker. Unless, of course, you're running speaker inputs off a factory deck and you don't know which wires you need to use. 

But, I'm sure someone will be glad to help you out if you need it when you get here.


----------



## ErinH

nar93da said:


> I'm one that still needs your address as well Erin.


PM sent.


----------



## SynRG

Erin: Please email or PM the directions. Thanks


----------



## ErinH

pm sent


----------



## Cobalt232

I need directions too.

Hopefully my new MS-8 will be in by then. I have everything hooked up using the amp cross over and it is no where close to with the MS-8. TA rules. Time alignment is pretty cool too


----------



## ErinH

Guys, I started a GTG F/S thread here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ma-gtg-sale-wtb-trade-thread.html#post1282584

The thread linked is only for those attending the GTG. I'll have a computer on hand if you want to make a deal with someone but need to send payment via PP. I'll let you guys sort out how you want to handle your deals.
Feel free to post whatever you have that you'd like to sell.


----------



## schmiddr2

Anybody has amp troubleshooting skillz? Clipped signal on one channel of my Ti500.4 so it just sits collecting dust. Oh yeah; and I screwed with the bias pots so I know they need to be re-adjusted.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

schmiddr2 said:


> Anybody has amp troubleshooting skillz? Clipped signal on one channel of my Ti500.4 so it just sits collecting dust. Oh yeah; and I screwed with the bias pots so I know they need to be re-adjusted.


PaulD had issues with two Ti amps in a row and think the 500.4 might be the model. Dead channel iirc. Might see what he has to say about it.

Can't decide if i wanna get a room or turn n burn afterwards. Never sleep good in a motel room and almost always feel like I should have just made a run for it when I can't fall asleep in a strange place...then wake up tireder than I was when I got there.


----------



## PaulD

^^ I have 2 Ti500.4's, each with a blown channel (I think). Guess I need to power them back up now that I have a 55A power supply.


----------



## BamaJohn

I am not going to get to come after all, sorry that I'll have to miss it, but hope you guys have a good turnout and a great time!

Thanks!
Bamajohn

(John from Argo)


----------



## ErinH

That's cool, man. Heck, I don't even think I had added you to the list. :/

Maybe next time (whenever that winds up being).


----------



## Cruzer

BamaJohn said:


> I am not going to get to come after all, sorry that I'll have to miss it, but hope you guys have a good turnout and a great time!
> 
> Thanks!
> Bamajohn
> 
> (John from Argo)


sucks u cant come, i bet u could have sold those IDQs and not had to deal with shipping, i know that sucks


----------



## papacueball

Looks like i'm not going to make it, either.  Funds are tight, plus I have to work the weekend. Hopefully, I'll be able to make the next one. BTW, if anybody wants a 1st floor king/whirlpool room at the La Quinta, there's one available.


----------



## Cruzer

aww papa! i wanted to hear ur setup out of everyones! same tweet and probably the mids ill be picking up

sorry u cant make it man, maybe next time for sure


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Gonna miss ya papa. You're one of the diehards for these things but I feel your pain on too much money going out and not enough coming in at the moment. Seems like everything hits all at once for some reason then slacks off for months at a time.


----------



## Cruzer

not to mention his long drive and the cost of gas alone lmao


----------



## ErinH

If it weren't for baby, I'd let you stay here to save some coin, Jason. Hopefully next time you can make it. I always enjoy hearing your setup. Very simple and very excellent sounding.


----------



## stereo_luver

bikinpunk said:


> I've only gotten a few emails/pms asking for my address... just want to make sure everyone who needs it has sent me a request.
> 
> 6 days and counting. Time to start wrapping up those installs!


I can post it for those needing the address and I'll include a phone number that doesn't get answered or able to make return calls.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH

No, I'll answer if it's someone other than you calling. LOL!


3 days until the big shindig. Start wrapping up those installs!


----------



## ErinH

Weather looks like it's going to be nice!
10 Day Weather Forecast for Decatur, AL (35603) - weather.com

Sunny, 66/45.


----------



## Cruzer

What a reliefe. I didnt want it to rain. My distro block and RCA needs to hurry so I can get it in. And i gotta work today and Thursday 12 hour shifts


----------



## pionkej

bikinpunk said:


> Weather looks like it's going to be nice!
> 10 Day Weather Forecast for Decatur, AL (35603) - weather.com
> 
> Sunny, 66/45.


Awesome. It looks like were going to get some rain on Friday up here too which should help my chances of not working on Saturday. I'd probably be done and on my way by lunchtime even if I did have to work, but it would be nice to not deal with it at all.


----------



## ErinH

^ yea, but it means I have to mow on Saturday, unless the weather holds off long enough for me to do it Friday. I haven't mowed the yard since November. 
Of course, I'd rather the weather be bad Friday than Saturday, for sure. And, if it means you might get here earlier, I hope it rains Friday, too. 

Did you fire off an email about the drivers?


----------



## pionkej

bikinpunk said:


> ^ yea, but it means I have to mow on Saturday, unless the weather holds off long enough for me to do it Friday. I haven't mowed the yard since November.
> Of course, I'd rather the weather be bad Friday than Saturday, for sure. And, if it means you might get here earlier, I hope it rains Friday, too.
> 
> Did you fire off an email about the drivers?


I did and was just about to PM you. They should be in your possession on Friday for a Saturday install and tune! I'm SUPER pumped and certainly appreciate the suggestion from you and the help from Scott B. in getting them out in time...he said they'll go out today.

I'm about to retract my WTB in your GTG "For Sale" thread as well.

Note: It looks like I'll have some HAT drivers to audition for people as well to those who asked earlier in this thread. My L8's will probably only play from 60-150hz or so in my install, but I can easily change the FR via laptop if somebody wants to hear them play a different range.


----------



## ErinH

sweet! glad to hear you were able to work something out. I figured Scott would be able to pull through.


----------



## Scott Buwalda

Awesome! Glad to be of assistance. 

One note, the L8's are version 1, and are now discontinued in favor of the L8V2. I say this to point out the fact that if you do auditions, that this speaker has been replaced by the L8V2. 

Sorry I can't be there. I looked it up - 5 hours each way, plus time zone, so I'd be on site a grand total of three or four hours before having to pack up and head home, as I need to be home Saturday night because of commitments Sunday AM. So regards from me, and have fun!


----------



## pionkej

Scott Buwalda said:


> Awesome! Glad to be of assistance.
> 
> One note, the L8's are version 1, and are now discontinued in favor of the L8V2. I say this to point out the fact that if you do auditions, that this speaker has been replaced by the L8V2.
> 
> Sorry I can't be there. I looked it up - 5 hours each way, plus time zone, so I'd be on site a grand total of three or four hours before having to pack up and head home, as I need to be home Saturday night because of commitments Sunday AM. So regards from me, and have fun!


I really appreciate the help, and you're right, they are V1's that I got. The miniscule dimension changes to the V2 were literally a make or break scenario for me. 

The V1's seem to be well reviewed anyway before the V2's came out so I'm not too worried there, but for those that do get to hear them, would you want to share what the differences/improvements would be if they got the currently available V2's?


----------



## ErinH

I actually owned the L8v1's for a short period, installed in the kicks and they hammered, man. No HP needed in my install. They were just a tad too large, though, and I still preferred the tonality of the 18w at the time. Having said that, the L8's are friggin beasts. I preferred them much more over the SLS8's I tried in the same location.


----------



## Scott Buwalda

Absolutely, the L8's were very well received! When you start toying with crossover frequencies, particularly on the lowpass side (i.e., raising the lowpass up higher), the L8V2 really shines. In fact, the L8V2 can be used in a two-way config with a good low Fs tweeter. There are other minor differences as well, such as reduced inductance, slightly more displacement in the form of linear Xmax, slightly higher sensitivity, slightly higher thermal and nominal power handling, etc. The two spec sheets are here in case anyone wants some fire-side reading material:

L8: http://hybrid-audio.com/Legatia L8.pdf

L8V2: http://hybrid-audio.com/Legatia L8V2.pdf

The main "big" difference is frequency response ability and lower inductance.


----------



## ErinH

Scott, you wouldn't be interested in sending some drivers out for testing, would you?
I suppose we should keep that chatter to email/PM. Just a thought, though, since you're sending the L8's to my house already for John. (which, I must say is really nice of you to help him out in such a crunch)


----------



## pionkej

bikinpunk said:


> I actually owned the L8v1's for a short period, installed in the kicks and they hammered, man. No HP needed in my install. They were just a tad too large, though, and I still preferred the tonality of the 18w at the time. Having said that, the L8's are friggin beasts. I preferred them much more over the SLS8's I tried in the same location.





Scott Buwalda said:


> Absolutely, the L8's were very well received! When you start toying with crossover frequencies, particularly on the lowpass side (i.e., raising the lowpass up higher), the L8V2 really shines. In fact, the L8V2 can be used in a two-way config with a good low Fs tweeter. There are other minor differences as well, such as reduced inductance, slightly more displacement in the form of linear Xmax, slightly higher sensitivity, slightly higher thermal and nominal power handling, etc. The two spec sheets are here in case anyone wants some fire-side reading material:
> 
> L8: http://hybrid-audio.com/Legatia L8.pdf
> 
> L8V2: http://hybrid-audio.com/Legatia L8V2.pdf
> 
> The main "big" difference is frequency response ability and lower inductance.


Thanks for the input guys, that will certainly help people who audition them keep an open mind if they ask for a higher crossover point. The higher sensitivity would always be a plus in the V2, but there is plenty of XMAX for my needs in the V1 and they *MODEL* a good QTC in my doors (door measurements used are 61L, "leaky box" that I pulled from my WT3 on my old Morel's). QTC does more for low-end transient response than inductance (which is better for for the higher FR the V2's seem to be able to produce). All-in-all they should be a great fit for the bandwith I intend to use them for.

*For anybody curious how I pulled those door measurements, here is the method I used. I used the WT3 to calculate the T/S parameters in free-air. Installed the driver in the door and measured again. QTS=QTC when measured in an enclosure. I set my enclosure to "minor leaks" in Unibox. I entered the free-air measurements I got as the T/S parameters. I kept increasing the sealed box size until the modeled QTC matched the QTS measurement I got with the driver in the door. I then used that number (61L, "minor leaks") as my sealed box size to model any speakers I wanted to put in my doors for midbass duties. Since my kicks are open backed, stuffed w/ polyfil, I used the same method to find the volume of those "enclosures" as well.


----------



## ErinH

2 more days...


----------



## Cruzer

cant get here fast enough


----------



## KP

Who's never been to one of these at Erin's and is going?


----------



## Cruzer

Me. Are u trying to get an idea of new people or something ?


----------



## KP

You got the grass. Get there early Saturday.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

AcuraTLSQ said:


> You got the grass. Get there early Saturday.


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:laugh:

So how are we gonna haze him?


----------



## ErinH

AcuraTLSQ said:


> You got the grass. Get there early Saturday.


I lol'd.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

With this storm moving your way you may not be able to mow unless it fizzles out.


----------



## KP

Its going to be too wet to mow. Already had shower #1 come thru this AM. Just a little GTG humor.

Ya'll rookies keep an eye on Erin. He's a prankster!


----------



## imjustjason

Yeah, it sounds like Erin's the one that's the prankster.


----------



## ErinH

^ for real.

Kirk is a master at diversion, lol.


Yep, raining here today. Coming through all of our area I believe. But, tomorrow looks great!


----------



## Cruzer

i hope it is, and it isnt going to be 70 or 80 so should be a solid day so long as no rain!

im heading out soon. get to kill 2 birds 1 stone and visit some family down there


----------



## papacueball

I hope you guys have a good time. Sucks that I can't make it.  When is the next one gonna be?


----------



## ErinH

Cruzer said:


> i hope it is, and it isnt going to be 70 or 80 so should be a solid day so long as no rain!
> 
> im heading out soon. get to kill 2 birds 1 stone and visit some family down there


Be safe, man. The weather is supposed to be really bad here in a few hours.



papacueball said:


> When is the next one gonna be?


Really depends on if we sell the house by Fall or not. It's going up in May. If not, then maybe October if work travel isn't what it's scheduled to be. Right now I'm gone for 4 weeks out of 2 months between mid September to mid November.


----------



## SSSnake

> Really depends on if we sell the house by Fall or not.


Are you finally leaving Decatur or just looking for something different?


----------



## ErinH

not quite sure, yet, to be honest.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

That was a helluva storm last night. Had 5 deaths in the state from damage.


----------



## ErinH

it's passing through here now. Sucks... totally kills me buying wood to build the Klippel stand today. 
Also can't clean out the garage. 


John, it's probably working out great for you, though, if your job is dependent on the weather.


----------



## Cruzer

ya its been raining and windy here so hopefully he gets off and can make it.


----------



## Forsa

Yea its been pouring all day up here in ardmore. Bad parts not even here yet, hope the ground holds up so I can change my oil tonight before the trip.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Erin what all do you need built for the klippel? I might be able to help you out a bit on it. Bluebird sky here right now.


----------



## ocblaze

Hey guys sorry to say it but work will only give me one day off this weekend and I have a family wedding on Sunday :-(. So I hope everything goes to plan I will def. make the next GTG!!


----------



## ErinH

No problem. I always put a 5 person buffer on my figures. 
Maybe next time.


----------



## pionkej

bikinpunk said:


> it's passing through here now. Sucks... totally kills me buying wood to build the Klippel stand today.
> Also can't clean out the garage.
> 
> 
> John, it's probably working out great for you, though, if your job is dependent on the weather.


Weather did help a bit. It pushed a couple of jobs to the nicer day tomorrow brings, so I do have to work...but they are all commercial jobs and going early so I should be done around 9:00 putting me at the GTG right at or before the ringing of the lunch bell. 

What sucks now is I have to finish the front doors prep work in my garage (which is not big at all). But it could be worse...I could have no garage and have to finish everything under the coverings at a car wash or something.


----------



## ErinH

Jeff came by earlier and dropped off some gear. We didn't get much of a chance to listen ourselves due to all the lightning.

He's bringing over another set of M&D speakers tomorrow so we can have both for demo.
6moons audio reviews: Mark &*Daniel Maximus Monitor


----------



## pionkej

bikinpunk said:


> Jeff came by earlier and dropped off some gear. We didn't get much of a chance to listen ourselves due to all the lightning.
> 
> He's bringing over another set of M&D speakers tomorrow so we can have both for demo.


Nice. Not in the same ballpark, but seeing it gave me an idea...I'll try and remember to pack up my Shure headphones for people to reference when sitting in the car and tuning if they want.


----------



## ErinH

If any of you guys are in town tonight and want to come help me build the klippel stand, feel free. I'm about to go pick up the lumber and plan to get it completed tonight.


----------



## iroc2nv

I'd love to, have to wait for this weather to clear.


----------



## myhikingboots

Is it too late for a lurker noob to RSVP? Really thought I was going to have to work this weekend, but my boss had mercy on us and anyway we got ahead with the project that we are slaving over. So I'm either going to a Braves game or coming to here some good tunes and get some profesional help from you guys, that is if I survive the storm (and if I'm welcome).

I can vouch for myself.:wideeyed:


----------



## ErinH

come on!


----------



## ErinH

who still needs my address?...


----------



## myhikingboots

ME! Thanks! PM sent.


----------



## ErinH

replied.

anyone else?


----------



## Cobalt232

Just got home from the beach. My new MS-8 is on the kitchen table ready for me to throw in the car in the morning. Been one hell of a day. See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## imjustjason

I don't think I'm coming. There's no giveaways, doesn't sound like any fun... I mean, what's in it for ME?


----------



## ErinH

uh... duh.... you get to see _me_, dude.


----------



## imjustjason

Sounds a little light.

What's my motivation?


----------



## wdemetrius1

Erin, I'm still coming add my name to the list, and I might have my cousin with me. It will be his first intro to SQ. We are expecting to arrive about 3 pm.


----------



## ErinH

sounds good. see ya' then.

3pm... you might miss food. is that a problem? if so, stfu and get some burger king on your way in.


----------



## schmiddr2

I don't want to read the whole thread but do I need to bring anything?


----------



## ErinH

whatever you want to bring gear wise. weather is supposed to be cloudy/sunny but no rain during the day so we're good with that. 

if you want to bring any snacks, feel free to bring whatever you'd like. ballparking lunch will probably be around 2. rough guess, though.


----------



## ErinH

GUYS! If anyone needs me tomorrow and doesn't have my cell phone number E-MAIL ME at hardisj at gmail(dot)com and I'll email you right back with my number.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'll have a digital battery charger if anyone needs it to cook their battery after a long demo. I'll have it trickling on mine all day so I don't have to crank that big HEMI.


----------



## cvjoint

Alabama huh. Have fun, take pics.


----------



## stereo_luver

He never would give me his address and ignores my phone calls. Have fun guys 

Chuck








































j/k.....I'm stuck on the left coast about to leave Phoenix, AZ. and drive to Amarillo, TX. to take care of some problems with a project that was finished a couple of months ago. I'll work there 2 nights and then drive to Dallas, TX. for a meeting at the office. After the meeting I have to drive down to Houston, TX. to start another project. AGAIN I wish I could have made it. I put in for the time off but someone has to wear a cape and fly around fixing all the screw-ups at these projects. I'm just glad to have a job.


----------



## peg_legs

Thanks for inviting me Erin. I had a good time and got a very affordable time alignment! Thank you very much strakele! I enjoyed meeting all of you, and now know what good sound sounds like. I'm going back to the drawing board on my car


----------



## myhikingboots

stereo_luver said:


> /k.....I'm stuck on the left coast about to leave Phoenix, AZ. and drive to Amarillo, TX. to take care of some problems with a project that was finished a couple of months ago. I'll work there 2 nights and then drive to Dallas, TX. for a meeting at the office. After the meeting I have to drive down to Houston, TX. to start another project. AGAIN I wish I could have made it. I put in for the time off but someone has to wear a cape and fly around fixing all the screw-ups at these projects. I'm just glad to have a job.



Sorry you couldn't make it. I was very interested in meeting the other Chuck from Atlanta and hearing your ride. Maybe next time.

Anyway I had a great time and I want to thank everyone for taking the time to demo there systems and answer my questions. And a big thanks for the super host BIKINI Punk! 

I'll try and post some pics tomorrow.

Cheers,

Other Chuck


----------



## ashman5

Sorry I missed it Erin. Daddy duties called. I have been working 7 days a week for the last 6 weeks. Had to build a swing set today and thought I'd be finished in 2-3 hours and was going to ride over later. It took 7. Finished up just in time to have dinner with the in-laws. Hope everyone had a great time. Fairly nice day after the sun came out.


----------



## pionkej

Third in.  Had a blast, even if my 30 min. midbass install took 3 hours and I breathed in a couple pounds of resin and sawdust while opening up my speaker rings. Thanks to Erin for hosting a fun GTG and to everyone else...it was great to meet/see you.

EDIT: Thanks to Scott B. as well for getting those L8's sent out with a quickness to Erin's house. When I arrived this morning, I had no midbass...when I left, well, I had midbass.


----------



## BigAl205

Thanks for having us, Erin. I had a great time.


----------



## wdemetrius1

We made it back safe. Thanks for the invite as well. It was nice to meet everyone. We thoroughly enjoyed listening to all of the systems, but Kirk's car was INCREDIBLE. I personally want to say thanks for the tuning session. My car sound great, only a little more fine tuning and I'm done. 

Oh yeah Erin, I think that my cousin has officially been bit by the bug. He told me he was amazed/fascinated at what you were doing with the laptop. He can't wait for the next meet and he has already told me that if go to the NC meet, that he going as well. We had a blast!!!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Well, Me, Ryan and Jason made back about 3:00am or so. It was great see all who i had known and meeting all the people I didn't. It was amazing sounding cars there and I had a blast.

Erin thank you for all the hard work you put in to make this happen. Can't wait to the next one and O ya! your friend across from me said he doing a Pinik VW Bug with Yellow Daisy on it and would like for you to tune it!!!!


----------



## Cruzer

thanks erin, it was fun. now i have some listening experience and know what to aim for with my truck. thanks for the tuning as well. chris got it close but good old rta to fine tune.


----------



## strakele

Ally and I had a great time as well! This was our first car audio event of any kind, and it was a great experience. Thanks a lot for the invite Erin.

Thanks to everyone who demoed their systems for us and for all the compliments on mine. And thanks to Mark for the quick tuning session. Don't forget to send me one of those demo discs!

Peg_legs, glad I was able to help!


----------



## iroc2nv

Thanks Erin ! Had a blast and thanks for the GTG. Can't wait for the tuning and thanks to BigAl for letting me know my frontstage was missing something.


----------



## strakele

Also, all the guys taking pictures with the nice cameras, can you upload them?


----------



## AccordUno

PICS or this never happened.. Sorry I missed it, maybe the Steve Cook's show next month, get to hear a few cars and have my car closer to where I want it..


----------



## Cobalt232

Erin, thanks for hosting. I've just gotten up from my 5 mile ride home:sleeping:. Great event. Thanks to Mark for fixing my system then tuning it.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Sorry to all the guys I tried to help and sorry for with quick tunes. Blame it on Jason LOL  and Jason I figured out way our T/A didn't work. I had a brain fart!!!!


----------



## ErinH

Thanks to all you guys for making this meet so successful! 
We had a huge turnout.. I counted 32 people at one point in the afternoon! 

I'll post a more detailed reply and the 50-something pictures I managed to take later tonight. 

- Erin


----------



## ErinH




----------



## PaulD

I was gonna say, I would have guessed at least 25, people were coming out of the woodwork ...


----------



## jacksonp

pionkej said:


> Third in.  Had a blast, even if my 30 min. midbass install took 3 hours and I breathed in a couple pounds of resin and sawdust while opening up my speaker rings.
> 
> EDIT: Thanks to Scott B. as well for getting those L8's sent out with a quickness to Erin's house. When I arrived this morning, I had no midbass...when I left, well, I had midbass.



It was a good time just watching someone else install for a while. 
Glad you liked the L8's they truly are amazing. 

Erin thank you for the great afternoon, it was good to see and meet everyone.


----------



## myhikingboots

strakele said:


> Also, all the guys taking pictures with the nice cameras, can you upload them?


Patience my friend. Sorry I have had mucho chores to do around the house to make up for being out of town. Plus I'm mucho exhausted from all the driving yesterday. Really enjoyed meeting you and Ally. BTW I have a great woodworking shop in my basement if you would like to come over some time to work on your ride or Ally's. I'll have to post some shots of it as well.

Also do you still have the ushers? And how much abuse did they receive from all of that speed metal?

other Chuck


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Made it home finally. Nearly made a MS trooper mess himself when I made the mistake of pulling my rain jacket off the subs it was on top of after he asked what it was "hiding". Dude was just positive he was gonna make a gun or drug bust after pulling me over for doing 86 in a 65 and seeing stuff hidden by other stuff in the back seat. Asked me why I was acting so nervous. I wanted to say "you just pulled me over so what do you think...you're acting pretty nervous yourself!" A car could have backfired going down the interstate and he would have probably pulled his gun and shot me he was so jumpy. Oh, and get this, he jumped out in the middle of the interstate and signaled another truck over too! Guess he was expecting the worst. 

ANYWAY, rant over. Anyway, I had fun and hope to see everyone again really soon.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Thanks for hosting another great event Erin and I'll see what I can do about getting somemore skin slap in my midbass. I'm guessing the subs are overrunning the midbass by just a fraction. My time alignment needs to be in 1/10" increments instead of .5" increments.


----------



## nar93da

Thank you Erin for putting on the GTG. It was good to meet everyone and get a chance to listen to some of the cars.


----------



## bertholomey

Thank you Erin (and Lyndsey!) for hosting another fantastic G2G (my first). It was a fantastic time of meeting folks and listening to great systems. 

For those I mentioned the NC G2G event that is coming up, here is the link:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/98366-central-nc-spring-meet-april-30th-may-1st.html

Once again, I didn't take as many pictures as I had planned, but I'll post what I got. Erin's will be much better, but I won't have time tomorrow to post them, so I might as well do it now.

Fellas




























I think he was taking a pic - he was dancing earlier, so I might have caught him in mid 'move'.









Cars


----------



## bertholomey

Random shots:

Dirtiest car there









Just like Department of Transportation or TSA (1 guy working, 3 guys watching)










Erin tuning!










Nice home set up:










Thanks again everyone for the kind comments and critiques - thank you for letting me hear your fine systems. Thanks Mark for driving / tuning - I'll pm you about that brain fart thing


----------



## honda

Thanks Erin for putting on a great gtg. Car sounded much better way home thanks again mark. Thanks for the zapco amp link Kirk.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

honda said:


> Thanks Erin for putting on a great gtg. Car sounded much better way home thanks again mark. Thanks for the zapco amp link Kirk.


I was amazed at how well those ca18's did crossed at 40hz. For being tuned for the AT drivers I was still impressed. Oh, your siggy is a little out of date


----------



## ErinH

I wish Jeff was a member here so we could thank him for bringing over all that high end gear to demo in the garage. Dude went out his way and made multiple trips to bring it over and set it up. I hope everyone was able to listen to the setups. I'll have to shoot him a link to this thread. 

Pictures coming soon!


----------



## strakele

myhikingboots said:


> Patience my friend. Sorry I have had mucho chores to do around the house to make up for being out of town. Plus I'm mucho exhausted from all the driving yesterday. Really enjoyed meeting you and Ally. BTW I have a great woodworking shop in my basement if you would like to come over some time to work on your ride or Ally's. I'll have to post some shots of it as well.
> 
> Also do you still have the ushers? And how much abuse did they receive from all of that speed metal?
> 
> other Chuck


Haha it's cool, no rush. Just wanted to make sure someone posted pictures.

With Ryan skipping town to Tampa, Ally and I would absolutely love to check out your shop and maybe get some sets of speaker rings or help building an enclosure. The offer is very much appreciated!

And yes, I still do have the Ushers. I was giving them a max of 60 watts, so no real abuse taken. They just did whatever I asked them to do and sounded great doing it. If I can't get my asking price for them, I'm just going to keep them and find some other way to use them. They're worth a lot more than they sell for, even brand new.


----------



## pionkej

strakele said:


> With Ryan skipping town to Tampa, Ally and I would absolutely love to check out your shop and maybe get some sets of speaker rings or help building an enclosure. The offer is very much appreciated.


I know I'm not close, but if you need any help with anything, feel free to PM me as well (especially on the MLV/Butyl Rope side of things). I also wanted to let you know that there is WAY more potential from those L8's than what you guys heard yesterday. I flipped the phase on one side and turned the gain up a bit, I easily have twice the bass output up front today than I did auditioning them for everybody yesterday.

BTW, is Ally a member here as well? When I was heading out she told me she would be putting a build log up of her car on here soon. Just wanted to know if it was coming under your SN or another one so I could keep an eye out.


----------



## pionkej

bikinpunk said:


> I wish Jeff was a member here so we could thank him for bringing over all that high end gear to demo in the garage. Dude went out his way and made multiple trips to bring it over and set it up. I hope everyone was able to listen to the setups. I'll have to shoot him a link to this thread.
> 
> Pictures coming soon!


Looking forward to the pictures Erin. Hopefully I don't end up with any "plumber's crack" shots from working on the car. :surprised:


----------



## SouthSyde

dang, what a huge turnout... so the question is, who had the best sounding car?


----------



## ErinH

I won't make any promises, John.


----------



## strakele

pionkej said:


> I know I'm not close, but if you need any help with anything, feel free to PM me as well (especially on the MLV/Butyl Rope side of things). I also wanted to let you know that there is WAY more potential from those L8's than what you guys heard yesterday. I flipped the phase on one side and turned the gain up a bit, I easily have twice the bass output up front today than I did auditioning them for everybody yesterday.
> 
> BTW, is Ally a member here as well? When I was heading out she told me she would be putting a build log up of her car on here soon. Just wanted to know if it was coming under your SN or another one so I could keep an eye out.


I appreciate the offer. Once I get some peel and stick ensolite for my doors, I'll probably talk to you again to make sure I'm doing the MLV thing right.

And I assumed the L8's had way more to offer than what I heard yesterday. I'd love to hear your car once it's fully tuned.

And yes, Ally's SN is millerlyte. We took pictures and started the write up for hers tonight. It'll be posted early this week.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

pionkej said:


> I know I'm not close, but if you need any help with anything, feel free to PM me as well (especially on the MLV/Butyl Rope side of things). I also wanted to let you know that there is WAY more potential from those L8's than what you guys heard yesterday. I flipped the phase on one side and turned the gain up a bit, I easily have twice the bass output up front today than I did auditioning them for everybody yesterday.
> 
> BTW, is Ally a member here as well? When I was heading out she told me she would be putting a build log up of her car on here soon. Just wanted to know if it was coming under your SN or another one so I could keep an eye out.


I'd love to see her build log as well. Really enjoyed my chat with her and showing her what made me a lifetime fan of H-Audio. And Strakele, get her on the forum.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

SouthSyde said:


> dang, what a huge turnout... so the question is, who had the best sounding car?


My favorite of the day had a dead tweeter! Still enveloped me where I was listening to the music instead of the system. Loved that plush German interior too


----------



## Mic10is

WHos car with the Denon HU and Volt Meter?


----------



## ErinH

John's.
I snagged a video of it.
http://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b...16 2011 GTG/?action=view&current=175ec304.mp4

And here's a picture I took:


----------



## Mic10is

bikinpunk said:


> John's.
> I snagged a video of it.
> April 16 2011 GTG :: 175ec304.mp4 video by bikinpunk - Photobucket
> 
> And here's a picture I took:


pssst...Whos John? I dont know many peoples real name:blush:


----------



## decibelle

Evening yall. I have been summoned by strakele who tells me that there are a few of you who were not completely repulsed by my presence. I really did enjoy meeting every one of you and hearing your cars. I'm using a little bit of each one to motivate and guide me throughout my build process. My build log is under construction right now, but it should be up tomorrow-ish. Granted that all gets done in a timely manner, I'll definitely show up with my car to the next audionerd powwow that Erin (or whoever) hosts. It was a blast, pun kind of intended. Hope to see every one of you again.


----------



## BigAl205

millerlyte said:


> Evening yall. I have been summoned by strakele who tells me that there are a few of you who were not completely repulsed by my presence. I really did enjoy meeting every one of you and hearing your cars. I'm using a little bit of each one to motivate and guide me throughout my build process. My build log is under construction right now, but it should be up tomorrow-ish. Granted that all gets done in a timely manner, I'll definitely show up with my car to the next audionerd powwow that Erin (or whoever) hosts. It was a blast, pun kind of intended. Hope to see every one of you again.


You need to work on your southern drawl


----------



## decibelle

Too much, eh? (is that better?)


----------



## strakele

She enjoys the occasion can of "pop" as well


----------



## decibelle

I think it's a perfectly fine term to use for the cylindrical aluminum enclosure with drinkable carbonated goodness.


----------



## BigAl205

As long as you replace "oh, ya" with "yep", you're halfway there


----------



## decibelle

Oh, yah, you betcha.


----------



## pionkej

Mic10is said:


> pssst...Whos John? I dont know many peoples real name:blush:


I'm John. The bottom unit is actually a Denford that I had anodized and silkscreened to black. I chose it because it could use the balanced outs to my Zapco DC amps for processing, but I didn't like the silver color with my interior.


----------



## fish

strakele said:


> She enjoys the occasion can of "pop" as well



Is there another name out there for it?


----------



## stereo_luver

I'm glad there was a good turn out. I was worried I'd be needed to help fill the driveway...LOL

One day I'll quit all this traveling for work and be able to 1.) Stay at home and actually have a wife and a life. 2.) Attend a GTG or 2!

Since leaving Atlanta 4 weeks ago I've driven to Dallas, TX. then up to Cheyenne, WY. then on up to Livingston, MT. then over to Coeur D'Alene, ID. then over to Olympia, WA. then down to Brandon, OR. then down to Wells, NV. then down to Las Vegas, NV then down to Phoenix, AZ then over to Amarillo, TX. I'm in Oklahoma City, OK. this morning on my way up to Philadelphia, PA.

Is it worth it? Well it pays the bills at the moment. I get to see more of this country than most folks will see on TV. I get plenty of time to enjoy the system in my truck. But I's still rather be able to be at home and attend these GTG's. I did put in for the time off to be there. But due to slackers who either quit the company or were fired for doing$hitty work (why I'm traveling to fix the screw ups) I was called on to put on my cape and save the day. I see it as leverage for the raise I've been planning my moves for. Now with a new client I'm called out to do our first project for them / her. Vera Bradley? Erin can ask Lindsey if she knows of this line of stores. Some Womens / moms line of stores?????

BTW: Who is the black guy that appears to be looking for a horse?


Chuck


----------



## BigAl205

stereo_luver said:


> BTW: Who is the black guy that appears to be looking for a horse?
> 
> 
> Chuck


I dunno, but he kept looking in car windows. We were starting to get nervous. :laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

BigAl205 said:


> I dunno, but he kept looking in car windows. We were starting to get nervous. :laugh:


He's got an obsession with speakers


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

millerlyte said:


> Oh, yah, you betcha.


Get you a camo jacket like I was wearing and you'll blend right inThe good ol boys in the south will never give you up, never let you down, never run around or desert you:laugh:


----------



## ErinH

men...


----------



## Mic10is

pionkej said:


> I'm John. The bottom unit is actually a Denford that I had anodized and silkscreened to black. I chose it because it could use the balanced outs to my Zapco DC amps for processing, but I didn't like the silver color with my interior.


yeh...I just put that together readin through each post....then I looked closer and realized what HU it was and remembered the thread

I'd love to possibly do that to my DCT1 when I get it back


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Kept the gathering from being a sausage fest:laugh:


----------



## ErinH

Well, here goes an attempt at posting pictures. Quite a bit of them so bear with me...


Oh, I had a couple people ask me what I was running in my car. I try to hide things the best I can, but my install skills suck. If you want to see what was behind the pillar cloth and behind the carpet in the floor, here's my build thread:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...1873-2006-civic-lx-sedan-build-thread-34.html

The most recent stuff is at the end, obviously. I wouldn't start at the beginning... you'll be there all dang day.


----------



## ErinH

The cars/people:


----------



## ErinH

A local record producer/engineer brought over some very $$$ gear and set it up in the garage to demo. I heard it WAILING couple times, so I know people were enjoying it.
I got to have a session with them the night before the GTG and really was impressed with the dynamicism. Great sounding speakers. Too bad they're way out of my budget. 





































He went back to his house mid-day and picked up another set of the Mark & Daniel speakers to demo, as well as an Alesis CD player:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Why did he have two sets of wires going to each speaker?


----------



## ErinH

A lot of folks brought over gear to sell/trade or just show off. I kept trying to shut my garage door and lock people out but there were always stragglers in the garage. Hopefully next time I can coerce everyone outside and have my wife call the cops on those tresspassers while I lock the place down... keeping all the goods for myself.  

I kid, I kid. (or do I?)...



















These subs are John W's (synRG). He left the 12w6 with me against my will. I mean, he forced me to hang on to it for testing. I didn't want to, but I had to. 











Kirk brought over his Audio Technology "midranges" and we thought it would be funny to compare them against the Peerless SLS8's:



















Nick (nar93da) brought over his Hybrid L3SE's for me to test. I already had the Audible Physics XR3M-LE on hand from previous testing so I took a comparison shot of those two against the AT C-Quenze:


----------



## ErinH

John P (pionkej) installing his L8's in to his car. Scott B just shipped these to my house for John to install the day of the GTG. Naturally, what was supposed to take 30 minutes took 3 hours. Doesn't it always?  

Let me note that I've NEVER seen a car door this beefed up before. Fiberglass, ccf, mlv and maybe even lead???...It was crazy dead. With the L8's in there the only thing there were no rattles. And, I really like the use of rivnuts. I'm gonna have to try that one day...















































His Denford headunit and Denon voltmeter. Check the video I took here:
April 16 2011 GTG :: 175ec304.mp4 video by bikinpunk - Photobucket


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

millerlyte said:


> Evening yall. I have been summoned by strakele who tells me that there are a few of you who were not completely repulsed by my presence. I really did enjoy meeting every one of you and hearing your cars. I'm using a little bit of each one to motivate and guide me throughout my build process. My build log is under construction right now, but it should be up tomorrow-ish. Granted that all gets done in a timely manner, I'll definitely show up with my car to the next audionerd powwow that Erin (or whoever) hosts. It was a blast, pun kind of intended. Hope to see every one of you again.


It was a pleasure meeting you. I was very intrigued at your interest and truly seem to be passion about audio. Hope to see you come out more and even in the lanes competing with the Chevy once it is done. 

Welcome to the gang. 



stereo_luver said:


> BTW: Who is the black guy that appears to be looking for a horse?
> 
> 
> Chuck


LOL yep I was getting a little home sick!




BigAl205 said:


> I dunno, but he kept looking in car windows. We were starting to get nervous. :laugh:


Dude I'm telling you I almost spit juice all over my laptop.:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ErinH

John W (synRG) in Chris' (Hillbilly) truck:

















Ryan Slade's BMW (love the color of this car, Ryan!)
















Lee Chavers' (pyropoptrt) RSX trunk and (even though it's posted above already) everone standing around it:

















Fletcher's g35 coupe with MS8, JL HD amps, (not sure what sub), stock deck, and Audible Physics AR3K's on the dash:


































​


----------



## ErinH

Jason (Bertholemey) BMW:







































​


----------



## ErinH

Ben's Morel Tweeter install (civic coupe):








Scott S (alpinem) Frankenstein Riviera. No pictures of the inside because it's under construction... 








Kirk's (AcuraTLSQ) car:

























Demetrius' (wdemetrius) trunk. I didn't get any other pics of this car, unfortunately:


----------



## ErinH

That's it. Wish I had gotten more, but playing host consumes a lot of time.

Everyone feel free to point out anything I missed (ie: which car was yours, what you were running, etc).

Looking forward to seeing pics from _the other _Chuck.


----------



## pionkej

Erin,

Do you mind if I use the picture of the L8 you got? I'm trying to jump start my career as a foot model and I think it would be a great addition to my portfolio. 

On a serious note, I appreciate you throwing up some pictures of those door panels. I'm stubborn in a way and people saying it is a damn near impossible task to get a rattle-free door with a midbass that size...I decided to take up the challenge. Hell, so many people are going to a wideband two-way setup and I've got 8 speakers up front...I just like to make things hard on myself I suppose.  The minor resonance on the DS did go away once I put the door panel on. On Sunday I played with the gains and phase and nearly doubled the midbass output with no ill effects. I have a minor buzz from both doors switch assemblies that I plan to fix with gobs of silicone when I pull the doors to glass the speaker ring to the fiberglass panel. It's actually very minor, but I can hear it when I play the Chesky track (thanks for showing me that BTW) and AIC Unplugged "Would?" at full-tilt.

I wish I had the time to listen to more cars, but selfish me put getting my midbass installed as a priority. There were some great looking installs though, and I definately took some notes on how people executed their false floors since I haven't built my trunks "beauty panel" yet.


----------



## pionkej

Mic10is said:


> I'd love to possibly do that to my DCT1 when I get it back


It was scary pulling it apart and putting the acetone to the original silkscreen print without knowing how it would turn out...but I'm certainly glad I did it now and very happy with the results.

Out of curiousity, is yours out for repair or are you getting mods done by somebody like Matt Roberts?


----------



## ErinH

Here's my take/notes/whatever on the shindig in bullet form because I can't read long paragraphs... much less type them.  


First off, I'd like to thank EVERYONE who came out. I had a total blast hosting this and things went incredibly smoothly. My wife told me that many of you came inside to thank her and she appreciated it. She's on board for the next one. As long as we keep getting cool folks like you all to come out and support, my wife is happy to help me host them. Truly, all of you are what makes the meets so successful. I know as a newcomer it can be a bit scary to get in the mix, and having said that, I was really happy with how many new faces I saw show up. I hope you all were able to get something out of it. I hope to see you all soon either at another GTG or maybe a competition.
We ran from about 10:30 am until around 10pm, when most everyone had left. A few stragglers hung around for tuning and Lee and I tested some drivers afterward. I think I finally called it a night at about 3am. 
I'm sorry for not being able to listen to everyone's cars. I really wanted to. I just didn't catch a real break until after food time. However, the cars I did get to hear were very impressive. All seemed to have a distinct sound, but fundamentally, they all sounded very pleasing. There were a couple cars where I literally had nothing to say. I thought it was good as is. 
On that note, I'm also sorry I didn't get to break out the RTA for everyone. Though, I don't think anyone even asked. Kinda neat.
I'm glad most of you got a chance to see the test room and even how some of the tests are ran. As you saw, it's all pretty simple and straightforward. But, it certainly helps to see it in person. I wish you all had been here when my wife and I carried that dang thing upstairs. 
Additionally, I thought it was funny to hear the reaction from everyone who saw the Klippel machine. They were all pretty much the same: "that's the klippel?!". LOL...
I hope everyone who wanted to got a chance to listen to Jeff's setups in the garage. I know he seemed pretty thrilled to see such a large gathering of folks from this hobby. 
John W, thank you for your words of encouragement regarding the upcoming testing. It's a PITA to have to deal with people who just want to argue, and it was nice to hear an outsider's point of view. I'll try my best to keep the data like a stink bomb: plant it and run for the hills! :laugh:



Now, my thoughts about the cars...


Kirk's car, as usual, kills. The sheer output of that car is unreal. The scary thing is that right when you think "okay, this thing is going to tear my head off" as he's cranking the volume, it just doesn't. It still stays clean. However, I still don't think I can hear right after that. On the drive to work this morning, my gain was maxed out, and I usually listen to it at mid-volume.  
Ben, the Civic sounded very nice. A very nice and pleasing tonality to it. Even without a sub you had good LFE. I think I really love those tweeters, man.
Jason, the BMW sounded very nice as well. I think we may have done just a couple minor tweaks on the t/a and EQ, but overall, it sounded really nice. Especially after you shut the trunk. LOL! The sax on "Never Tear Us Apart" stayed put outside the window, when it typically walks. There was no resonance in the vocals which is what we had spent some time tuning out the last time I heard it at Mark's GTG. All-in-all, I really liked it, man. 
Demetrius, after the final changes to crossover and levels on the tweeter/mid, I was REALLY happy with your system. I think the initial tune was really nice but I knew something just sounded 'off'. The RTA verified it as being top end and with some arbitrary crossover points and the tweeter levels brought back up, we were in business. Plus, bringing up 2khz truly seemed to bring the stage up a couple inches and it was cool that Lee noticed the same thing without us saying anything to him. Sorry about your cousin, dude. I know he's hosed now since he's been bitten. LOL. Hopefully you guys enjoyed your trip back home. I know he did... did he make you loop that Tears for Fears song over and over? lol.
Chris, the ram sounded nice as well. I didn't really get a chance to listen critically, but nothing jumped out at me. A nice balance overall. Really cool that the stock locations work so well for you and Kirk. 
Scotty (cruzer), the truck sounded like it had a great starting point. Get you a decent sub in there to fill in the low end and you're in business. I was, however, actually pleased with the output of the drivers in there now. Wish we had been able to fix that null, but oh well. Think we did some t/a tweaks in there to get things in phase a bit better. You certainly have a good foundation with what you've got. Just keep working at it (and bust out the freakin' manual on that deck ).
Lee, the RSX sounded much better this go-round. I can tell you guys have been working on it and it shows. Other than the subwoofer location cues we discussed, I thought it sounded great. I loved the IASCA tune. That MECA tune was bunk. LOL!
Nick, I knew you were in a hurry so we pretty much flew through the CD I had. I did think the car sounded EXTREMELY nice, especially considering you had only done one run of the MS-8 to get there. The center channel certainly seems to have a great benefit and the car sounded really nice overall. Thanks for bringing the midranges set for me to test. I hope to have the data posted in a couple days (tests are done already, just need to verify some things). 
Straleke, I also didn't get to listen too critically to your car, but it sounded just as nice as most of the other cars I heard that day. I don't think we ever discussed what you were running, but the overall sound was really nice. Hopefully next time I can not be so ADD and listen critically.
John P, the maxima sounded VERY promising. With zero tuning and the midbass phase out of whack, it still showed a lot of promise. A very nice sound, very much like what I like. The mid/subbass seemed to be stout but not boomy. I was in love with the Denon meters, though, man. I'm not sure if I need to have sound when I can watch those things dance. lol. 


To everyone else who's cars I didn't get to listen to, I'm sorry. I wish I would have had more time. It seems that when I host the GTG's I don't get any 'free' time until after we eat. Maybe next time we'll eat at noon. LOL. 


Again, I was amazed by the turnout (30-something people) and I hope you all had a fun time. I look forward to doing this again maybe in the Fall.

- Erin


----------



## ErinH

pionkej said:


> Erin,
> 
> Do you mind if I use the picture of the L8 you got? I'm trying to jump start my career as a foot model and I think it would be a great addition to my portfolio.


go right ahead, dude. Just make sure you tell them who took it. I may have a new career. :laugh:


----------



## wdemetrius1

Erin, 

I'm amazed at how high my sound stage is after only making those two clicks. I love the fact that we could basically tune the car with the remote.


----------



## strakele

pionkej said:


> It was scary pulling it apart and putting the acetone to the original silkscreen print without knowing how it would turn out...but I'm certainly glad I did it now and very happy with the results.


Yeah man, the Denford looks awesome in black like that. Much better than the silver would have been. Great job.


----------



## wdemetrius1

Oh yeah, my cousin killed the "Tears for Fears" song over and over and over. LOL, but it sounded so much better with the new tune on the system.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Fletcher's (Cobalt232) G37. He is running a JL 10w3 and a complete AR Duo upfront.

Jason (Bertholemey) is running, Sea lotus Reference midbass in the doors, Morel MT23 tweeters in the Sails and XR3M in the a-pillars.

strakele is running AR3K in the a-pillars, SLS6 in the doors and ported Dayton 10 Reference subs out back.

I to really like Ben car after we had a little tuning section, going to be very nice once the subs are in.

Man I tell you now there is a picture up of me looking like i'm stealing something out of Fletcher's car. Man not cool.LOL 

Erin great job on the pictures sir.


----------



## ErinH

Mark's a thief! lol.


----------



## wdemetrius1

^^ Grayson,

I enjoyed your system. That was my first time hearing the MS8 in action.


----------



## wdemetrius1

Mark,

Will you be available Tues/Wed for some fine tuning?


----------



## Cruzer

bikinpunk said:


> [*]Scotty (cruzer), the truck sounded like it had a great starting point. Get you a decent sub in there to fill in the low end and you're in business. I was, however, actually pleased with the output of the drivers in there now. Wish we had been able to fix that null, but oh well. Think we did some t/a tweaks in there to get things in phase a bit better. You certainly have a good foundation with what you've got. Just keep working at it (and bust out the freakin' manual on that deck ).


maybe u can call me sometime. after hearing most of the cars i obviously overthink the sub choice as most installs u cannot even tell if there is a sub at all. the others that u can hear a sub is running, u cant single out how it sounds.

my only question is, do i need to upgrade my mids? im impressed with the $10 mids and i need to fix the doors more, but im guessing i would benefit from better mids.

thanks for hosting it again, look forward to the next one. and thx for the tune, i could truly notice a difference which honestly shocked me


----------



## pionkej

Cruzer said:


> maybe u can call me sometime. after hearing most of the cars i obviously overthink the sub choice as most installs u cannot even tell if there is a sub at all. the others that u can hear a sub is running, u cant single out how it sounds.
> 
> my only question is, do i need to upgrade my mids? im impressed with the $10 mids and i need to fix the doors more, but im guessing i would benefit from better mids.
> 
> thanks for hosting it again, look forward to the next one. and thx for the tune, i could truly notice a difference which honestly shocked me


I'm sorry I didn't get to sit down and listen to your car man (there were too many that I DIDN'T get to hear), but I do have a comment on your mid question to Erin. If you know you need to fix the door more (like you mentioned above), keep the $10 mids for now and work on the doors. Install is key to a good system. You may get an improvment right now from better mids, but you will get an improvement from any mids you run (either your current ones or future upgrades) if you get the install properly squared away first. Just my .02.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

wdemetrius1 said:


> Mark,
> 
> Will you be available Tues/Wed for some fine tuning?


Just call me sir when your ready. Since I now know how to navigate you head unit LOL


----------



## ErinH

Audible Physics said:


> Just call me sir when your ready. Since I now know how to navigate you head unit LOL


I had more trouble using the remote. I wound up sticking with the h/u.

I did feel like I conquered Jason's p99. Last summer's gtg at your house, Mark, where I tried to tune with that thing nearly killed me. lol.

I know Jason was sitting in the passenger seat getting antsy. I think he felt like I do when I'm trying to show my mom how to use the internet. JUST FREAKIN' LET ME DO IT ALREADY!


----------



## Cruzer

pionkej said:


> I'm sorry I didn't get to sit down and listen to your car man (there were too many that I DIDN'T get to hear), but I do have a comment on your mid question to Erin. If you know you need to fix the door more (like you mentioned above), keep the $10 mids for now and work on the doors. Install is key to a good system. You may get an improvment right now from better mids, but you will get an improvement from any mids you run (either your current ones or future upgrades) if you get the install properly squared away first. Just my .02.


of course of course. i plan on doing that for sure. its just hard for me to believe $10 mids will perform just as good as say some $70 mids, thats all. so just looking for another opinion.


----------



## pionkej

Cruzer said:


> of course of course. i plan on doing that for sure. its just hard for me to believe $10 mids will perform just as good as say some $70 mids, thats all. so just looking for another opinion.


I understand that feeling as well, but let me point out something here. I was previously running Morel ADMW 9's for midbass in my doors. They are, by book value, more expensive by several hundred dollars than the HAT L8's that I installed Saturday but from a performance standpoint...I'm much happier with the L8's from 50-150hz than I was with the Morel's. Some of this has to do with the speaker performance itself, and some of it has to do with the fiberglass/lead baffle I built. Though the L8's do sound better, I wouldn't have gotten the most out of either of them with my doors the way they were previously setup. That is why I preach install so much, see what you can get out of the car itself, and once the speaker becomes the limiting factor, upgrade from there (and know that "upgrade" doesn't always equal more expensive).


----------



## ErinH

Cruzer, like Chris said to you at the GTG, fix the doors and get rid of the hum in there. Then worry about speakers.

honestly, I thought they sounded pretty good. Regardless of how much they cost.


----------



## bertholomey

bikinpunk said:


> I did feel like I conquered Jason's p99. Last summer's gtg at your house, Mark, where I tried to tune with that thing nearly killed me. lol.
> 
> I know Jason was sitting in the passenger seat getting antsy. I think he felt like I do when I'm trying to show my mom how to use the internet. JUST FREAKIN' LET ME DO IT ALREADY!


You did! I was amazed at the speed in which you dialed in those EQ points. You jumped around that thing faster than I do, and I have owned it for a year.

John, I really wish I had listened to your car. With the installation work you were doing, I didn't realize it was operational.....I missed out for sure. Maybe at another G2G....


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> You did! I was amazed at the speed in which you dialed in those EQ points. You jumped around that thing faster than I do, and I have owned it for a year.


wait... you think I actually knew what I was doing? no way dude, I was just giving you the shyt tune. I was doing whatever I could to whatever screen I was on. :laugh:

Just kidding, man.


----------



## ErinH

Here's the tracklist of the CD I was listening to, in case anyone was wondering (haters gon' hate!):

Dire Straits - Ride Across the River
Don Henley - Boys of Summer (MFSL version)
Earth, Wind, & Fire - September
Earth, Wind, & Fire - Let's Groove
Huey Lewis & The News - Stuck With You
Natalie Merchant - Wonder (MFSL version)
Tears For Fears - Rule the World (MFSL)
Tears For Fears - Broken/Head Over Heels (MFSL)
Tears For Fears - Mad World 
Norah Jones - It's Gonna Be
Norah Jones - Light As a Feather
Mike and the Mechanics - Nobody Knows


Can't remember the other songs, but those were the main ones


----------



## fish

A lot of nice cars out there. 

Thanks for posting pics & also stereo equipment & listening impressions.

Erin,
I have a question for you... did you go door-to-door to alert your neighbors about your G2G proir to this? I'm sure you did, but I guess they were all pretty cool with stereos playing at pretty loud volumes all day long up & down the street?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

bikinpunk said:


> I had more trouble using the remote. I wound up sticking with the h/u.
> 
> I did feel like I conquered Jason's p99. Last summer's gtg at your house, Mark, where I tried to tune with that thing nearly killed me. lol.
> 
> I know Jason was sitting in the passenger seat getting antsy. I think he felt like I do when I'm trying to show my mom how to use the internet. JUST FREAKIN' LET ME DO IT ALREADY!



Man trying learning the P99 while driving. I was trying to watch what Jason was doing, but It was hard enough listening/tuning while driving. Man I love manuals :laugh:


----------



## ErinH

fish said:


> A lot of nice cars out there.
> 
> Thanks for posting pics & also stereo equipment & listening impressions.
> 
> Erin,
> I have a question for you... did you go door-to-door to alert your neighbors about your G2G proir to this? I'm sure you did, but I guess they were all pretty cool with stereos playing at pretty loud volumes all day long up & down the street?


I told the neighbor next door and across the street.

Actually, the cars weren't that loud. That's the nice thing about SQ cars; we're not out to set dB levels and the ones that get the loudest often seem to have owners with a lot of time and money invested into sound isolation for their cars.


----------



## fish

bikinpunk said:


> I told the neighbor next door and across the street.
> 
> Actually, the cars weren't that loud. That's the nice thing about SQ cars; we're not out to set dB levels and the ones that get the loudest often seem to have owners with a lot of time and money invested into sound isolation for their cars.


That's cool. Most of the sound does seem to stay in the car, but I've been told my bass still carries quite a ways. :blush: Guess I need to invest in some more deadening materials. 

Who had the furthest drive? I'm guessing Hillbilly?


----------



## The Drake

Wow, great turn out. With all those people it can get overwhelming when you are hosting, great job! Would love to try and make a future meet someday.


----------



## ErinH

fish said:


> That's cool. Most of the sound does seem to stay in the car, but I've been told my bass still carries quite a ways. :blush: Guess I need to invest in some more deadening materials.
> 
> Who had the furthest drive? I'm guessing Hillbilly?


Jason (bertholemey) drove from NC. I'm guessing a 10 hour trip?
Though, he cheated because he had business in ATL, but still... the man had to drive back home at least 7 hours or so from there, even.


----------



## bertholomey

bikinpunk said:


> Jason (bertholomey) drove from NC. I'm guessing a 10 hour trip?
> Though, he cheated because he had business in ATL, but still... the man had to drive back home at least 7 hours or so from there, even.


......and it was worth every hour just to see you snookums.......


----------



## schmiddr2

It was an awesome chance to listen (hear) and learn. Thanks for putting it all together Erin; glad to have been there. 

Quick side story on one car although I heard a bunch of great cars. After listening to Kirk's car I kept saying, "I've never heard anything like that before". The performance was spectacular at all volume levels!


----------



## wdemetrius1

Audible Physics said:


> Just call me sir when your ready. Since I now know how to navigate you head unit LOL




Will do.


----------



## wdemetrius1

bertholomey said:


> You did! I was amazed at the speed in which you dialed in those EQ points. You jumped around that thing faster than I do, and I have owned it for a year.
> 
> John, I really wish I had listened to your car. With the installation work you were doing, I didn't realize it was operational.....I missed out for sure. Maybe at another G2G....



Jason,

I didn't get to hear your car. Also, I think you left some nice tunes in my deck. PM Me with your address and I will put it in the mail for you.


----------



## KP

Was good putting faces to some of the names. Was a few folks I did not get to meet.

Thanks again to Erin and his BETTER 1/2 for doing this.

Kirk


----------



## ErinH

Kirk! I'm gonna link everyone to your newfangled RTA rig! lol.


----------



## KP

You haven't moved yet.


----------



## ErinH

give it time...
I'm serious... you want it out there? Keep messin' with me.



Oh, and everyone, Jeff is on the board now. Just spoke with him earlier. Chris, in answer to your question about why he has/had two sets of wires running to the speakers: he bi-wires. The black set of speakers he brought over later had 2 sets of terminals to allow for this, but the Orange ones don't. He just plugged both sets in. Guess it's like bi-amping those, then. 
ddeerrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## simpsonjp

Hello Everyone,

First off I want to thank Erin for hosting a fantastic gathering of Mobile Audiophiles. I really enjoyed meeting everyone and talking about our favorite hobby, audio and listening to music. I was amazed by the installations, quality of the audio gear, and the shear enthusiasm of everyone who came to the GTG. I regret not getting to hear more of the system's as I was busy with demo's and answering questions about the equipment I had brought. Erin, again thank you for inviting me and making me feel right at home, and to everyone I met, thank you for allowing me to be a part of your GTG.

Jeff Simpson
The Hi-Fi Room

PS: I’m considering putting a CD player in my car now!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Jeff, I really did enjoy the clarity both pairs of speakers had even in the garage. I bet in a properly prepared room and a sub of equal clarity they are beyond sick. I'm a real stickler when it comes to nothing being hidden by the speakers and/or tune and those m&d's defined what I go for in my quest for perfection.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Audible Physics said:


> Fletcher's (Cobalt232) G37. He is running a JL 10w3 and a complete AR Duo upfront.
> 
> Jason (Bertholemey) is running, Sea lotus Reference midbass in the doors, Morel MT23 tweeters in the Sails and XR3M in the a-pillars.
> 
> strakele is running AR3K in the a-pillars, SLS6 in the doors and ported Dayton 10 Reference subs out back.
> 
> I to really like Ben car after we had a little tuning section, going to be very nice once the subs are in.
> 
> Man I tell you now there is a picture up of me looking like i'm stealing something out of Fletcher's car. Man not cool.LOL
> 
> Erin great job on the pictures sir.


What did you think of your "vintage" H-Audio drivers this go-round?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Hillbilly SQ said:


> What did you think of your "vintage" H-Audio drivers this go-round?


In my best horse riding voice; Well there now Chris everyone knew what you was running as your an old timer. But ya partner is was give nice, balanced and open, but at that same time smooth. Very nice partner.


----------



## ErinH

simpsonjp said:


> PS: I’m considering putting a CD player in my car now!


the beginning of the end, my friend. LOL!

Thanks again for bringing all that gear over, man. We really enjoyed geting to listen to it.


----------



## wdemetrius1

^^

I regret that I missed this part of the day.


----------



## strakele

For those who were interested, Ally's build log is now online:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/103292-05-monte-carlo-lt-build.html


----------



## simpsonjp

Hey Chris, I'm really glad you enjoyed the M&D Loudspeakers, I like how they are voiced and how clear music sounds played through them. Let me know if you would like to hear them in a listening room.


----------



## stereo_luver

M&D Rubies are pretty nice. I can't make out the components though. PS Audio, Music Hall, Marsh? I broke my glasses and can't see a damn thing until I get a new pair. Driving like this is a new experience....LOL

Chuck


----------



## simpsonjp

Hi Chuck, The silver face electronics are Atoll AM100 amplifier, PR 200 pre, CD 200 CD player. The black face piece is an Alesis Masterlink Hi-Bit Recorder/Player, I use it as a music server it has a 40 gig HD and a CD Burner/Player built in. The black speakers are M&D Monitors. Let me know if you would like to hear them in a listening room.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Smith

Man I see how it is.......Nobody invited me! (KIRK)!!


----------



## ErinH

I've actually sent you invites in the past via Facebook but I never hear anything back! Stonewalled! Lol.


----------



## bertholomey

stereo_luver said:


> M&D Rubies are pretty nice. I can't make out the components though. PS Audio, Music Hall, Marsh? I broke my glasses and can't see a damn thing until I get a new pair. Driving like this is a new experience....LOL
> 
> Chuck


You are not doing that on the Duc I hope!


----------



## stereo_luver

simpsonjp said:


> Hi Chuck, The silver face electronics are Atoll AM100 amplifier, PR 200 pre, CD 200 CD player. The black face piece is an Alesis Masterlink Hi-Bit Recorder/Player, I use it as a music server it has a 40 gig HD and a CD Burner/Player built in. The black speakers are M&D Monitors. Let me know if you would like to hear them in a listening room.
> 
> Jeff


No thanks on the demo. I have an addiction....LOL. I'm pretty well set with my 'systems' at home. I have a vintage ONLY room with Mac, Leak, Eico, Dynaco, Sherwood, HH Scott, Fisher..... then I have a semi vintage room with Conrad Johnson, Mac, Pioneer SX, Parasound, Rotel, Jolida, Counterpoint, NAD....then the newer stuff with VAC, Mac, Audible Allusions, Peachtree, Rouge Audio..... Speakers also follow the series of vintage to newer. Vintage system is using a pair of Mac ML-1C speakers with the EQ designed by Roger Russell to be paired with the speakers. The semi vintage is running 2 sets and split use between a pair of Lasacla's and a pair of Pioneer HPM-150's. The newer system uses 2 sets between Dynaudio Audience and Vienna Acoustics.

The HT room is all Halcro components, Runco Projector, Vienna Acoustics for speakers and DIY passive subs (X4) off Halcro amps for the low end.

shhhhhhhhhh!...I'm really a tube head at heart!

Chuck

Edit: I switch between gear in these rooms like most folks change underwear.....LOL


----------



## ErinH

You had me at 'mac'.


----------



## stereo_luver

bertholomey said:


> You are not doing that on the Duc I hope!


The Penn Turnpike was an experience all in itself @ 85mph-90mph....LOL

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver

bikinpunk said:


> You had me at 'mac'.


I had you at the 214 area code....LOL

Chuck


----------



## ErinH

I'll never answer an unknown number again in my life ...


----------



## KP

Jeff Smith said:


> Man I see how it is.......Nobody invited me! (KIRK)!!


Yo Jeff! LTNS! I will keep you posted on the next one. Hows the hand?


----------



## Jeff Smith

bikinpunk said:


> I've actually sent you invites in the past via Facebook but I never hear anything back! Stonewalled! Lol.


Really? man sorry......


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Jeff Smith said:


> Really? man sorry......


How is it going sir it would have been great to have you out. Drop me a line, I think Dee gave you my number.


----------



## wdemetrius1

^^

Mark, I just sent it to him.


----------



## simpsonjp

Hi Chuck,

Man very nice rigs! I really like the room set ups. I just picked up some tube gear and a passive preamp. This hobby is very additive. Jeff


----------

